# unranked recommendations



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Got this idea from a participant in the classical music project, in which our recommendations are ranked or prioritized. Why not an unranked list, just by composer? You cannot take anything off the list, only add to it. It will be huge, but that's ok. I'll start, just add stuff in that you'd like to recommend:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I bet the "anti list" people find something to pick on this one to. I welcome it! There was some thread earlier like "last reccomendation" but they where forgotten. Here it is in list form (red cloth for somebody) and that must be a heaven for newcomers, and people (like me) that is not so scilled in classical music, but love it. Great work, science!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Do I copy the whole list, or do you update it once in a while?

Bax: Symphony No. 2; November Woods


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Shaker Loops
Allegri: Miserere 
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Cantata #82 Ich habe genug
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations 
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #28-32
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Bruckner: Symphony 8
Bruckner: Symphony 9
Chopin: Ballads
Chopin: Etudes
Debussy: La mer 
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Faure: Requiem
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: O vos Omnes
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Handel: The Messiah
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, op. 77
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9
Milhaud: La creation du monde 
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Mozart: Don Giovanni 
Mozart: Piano Concertos #9, 20, 21
Mozart: Requiem
Mozart: Symphonies #40-41
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico 
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman 
Paganini: Caprices
Puccini: La Boheme 
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
Ravel: String Quartet
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians 
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Riley: In C
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ 
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise 
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Verdi: Aida
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think recommendations put in chronological order would actually be quite nice to explore...


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak Cello Concerto
Dvorak American Quartet
Mozart Marriage of Figaro
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Mozart Clarinet Quintet
Copland Appalachian Spring
Holst The Planets
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

skip this one


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I think recommendations put in chronological order would actually be quite nice to explore...


This is actually a neat idea.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

A few more for Handel. Three operas, three oratorios and three instrumental collections respectively as follows because these appear to score well with folks when introduced to his works, and a good introduction to his range of compositional style and voice.

_Giulio Cesare in Egitto_
_Rinaldo_
_Ariodante_

_Solomon_
_Saul_
_Theodora_

Concerti grossi opus 6
_Water Music_ suites
Organ concertos opus 4


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Shaker Loops
-*Harmonium*
Allegri: Miserere 
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Cantata #82 Ich habe genug
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations 
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
*Bach, JS: Cantata BWV 140 Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme
Bach, JS: Cantata BWV 147 Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben
Bach, JS: Cantatas for Alto: BWV 35, 54, 169, 170*
*Bach, JS: Suites for Solo Cello
Bach, JS: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 (organ)
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) and Fugue in G minor BWV 542 - "Great"
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Musikalisches Opfer (Musical Offering)
Bach, JC: La Dolce Fiamma- Forgotten castrato arias *
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #28-32
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-28
Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Sonatas for Violin and Piano 1-10*
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliet
Berlioz: Nuits d'Ete
Berlioz: Le Troyens*
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
*Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Brahms: Piano Concertos 1 & 2*
*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet, Clarinet Trio, Clarinet Sonatas
Brahms: Motets and other Choral Works
Brahms: Selected Lieder*
Chopin: Ballads
Chopin: Etudes
*Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Waltzes*
Debussy: La mer 
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
*Debussy: Preludes (piano)
Debussy: Etudes (piano)
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque (piano)
Debussy: Images
Debussy: Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre 
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*
*Debussy: Selected Melodies (songs)*
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Faure: Requiem
*Faure: Selected Melodies (songs)
Faure: Pelléas et Mélisande
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Complete Music for Cello*
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess*
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
*Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Ainadamar
Golijov: Oceana*
Handel: The Messiah
*Handel: The Royal Fireworks Music/Water Music
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Esther
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Selected Cantatas
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handle: Organ Concertos*
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, op. 77
*Haydn: London Symphonies
Haydn: The "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: Masses (lord Nelson Mass, Paukenmesse, St. Cecilia Mass, Harmoniemesse, Theresienmesse, etc...
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Hamelin, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, Schiff, Emanuel Ax, Brendel)*
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9
*Mahler: The Song of the Earth*
Milhaud: La creation du monde 
Monteverdi: Orfeo
*Monteverdi: Quinto Libro dei Madrigali
Monteverdi: Sesto Libro dei Madrigali
Monteverdi: Settimo Libro dei Madrigali 
Monteverdi: Ottavo Libro dei Madrigali
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Mass for Six voices 'In Illo Tempore'*
Mozart: Don Giovanni 
*Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart: The Magic Flute*
Mozart: Piano Concertos #9, 20, 21
*Mozart: Piano Concertos 14-27*
*Mozart: Concert Arias*
Mozart: Requiem
*Mozart: Great Mass in C-minor
Mozart: Exultate, jubilate
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
Mozart: Symphonies 25, 29-41*
Mozart: Symphonies #40-41
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico 
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman 
Paganini: Caprices
Puccini: La Boheme 
*Puccini: Madame Butterfly*
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
Puccini: Tosca*
Purcell: King Arthur
*Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary*
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
*Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Works*
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians 
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Riley: In C
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ 
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Winterreise 
*Schubert: Symphonies 5, 8, & 9
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Nachtgesang
Schubert: Selected Lieder*
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 
*Strauss, Richard: Salome
Strauss, Richard: Elektra
Strauss, Richard: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, Richard: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, Richard: Arabella
Strauss, Richard: Daphne
Strauss, Richard: Four Last Songs
Strauss, Richard: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, Richard: Selected Lieder
Strauss, Richard: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, Richard: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, Richard: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, Richard: Tod und Verklärung
Strauss, Richard: Metamorphosen
Strauss, Richard: Eine Alpensinfonie*
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Verdi: Aida
*Wagner, Richard: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner, Richard: Parsifal
Wagner, Richard: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner, Richard: Lohengrin
Wagner, Richard: Tannhäuser*
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

skip this one


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait, I thought no one was supposed to take anything off the list?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll put those two lists together...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's throw in a grossly underrated and ignored composer:

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber:*

Violin Sonatas 1681
Harmonia artificiosa
The Rosary Sonatas (aka The Mystery Sonatas)
Missa Salisburgenis
Missa Bruxellenis
Missa Christi Resurgentis
Requiem


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber:*
> 
> Requiem


Which one?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Never mind this one - look below!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I suppose there's a post-length limit that we're going to run into. It'll have to be two-posts long, and then three-posts....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Do I have it right that the list above is everything that was compiled in the original classical music project, just ordered by composer? I find it really helpful like this, it's easier I think to tell what's missing for each composer of what hasn't but should be nominated.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

science said:


> I suppose there's a post-length limit that we're going to run into. It'll have to be two-posts long, and then three-posts....


Yeah..I see this getting very big very fast.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Do I have it right that the list above is everything that was compiled in the original classical music project, just ordered by composer? I find it really helpful like this, it's easier I think to tell what's missing for each composer of what hasn't but should be nominated.


No, this is all kinds of stuff in addition.

When I want to check whether a work has been enshrined in the cm project, I go to the first post and use ctrl+F (or on a Mac, command+F) and search.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Adding a few of my favorites:

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
*Alkan: Concerto for Solo Piano
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Alkan: Symphonie for Solo Piano*
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
*Bach, JS: English Suites*
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6*
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
*Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...*
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
*Brahms: Nanie*
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: War Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto
*Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9*
*Busoni: Piano Concerto*
Chopin: Ballads
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: O vos Omnes
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
*Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."*
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
*Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"*
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
*Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Ligeti: Etudes*
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
*Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses*
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
*Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3*
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
*Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus*
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
*Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1*
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
*Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"*
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman
*Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues*
Paganini: Caprices
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
*Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin*
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
*Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire*
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
*Schumann: Carnaval
Schumann: Cello Concerto
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C
Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann: Grand Sonata #1, 3
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
Schumann: Kinderszenen
Schumann: Kreisleriana*
Schumann: Piano Concerto
*Schumann: Piano Quartet*
Schumann: Piano Quintet
*Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann: Symphonic Etudes*
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
*Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
*Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7*
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in Alium
*Taneyev: Piano Quintet*
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
*Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes*
Verdi: Aida
*Verdi: La Traviata*
Verdi: Othello
*Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema*
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
*Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg*
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
*Walton: Belshazzar's Feast*
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Biber-Requiem in F minor*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Carlo Gesualdo-*

Madrigali libro quarto
Madrigali libro quinto
Madrigali libro sesto
Sacrae Cantiones 
Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Miserere


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

hmm.. this will be a monstruous list, but I'll contribute a couple of lesser known personal favourites:

*Furtwangler - Symphony n.2* (best known as a conductor, Furtwangler was also a notable composer - this symphony is probably his greatest work)

*Respighi - Violin sonata* (another side to a composer mostly known for his large orchestral works. This is a substantial sonata - there are a number of recordings, but the one by Heifetz is the one to hear!)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Alkan: Concerto for Solo Piano
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Alkan: Symphonie for Solo Piano
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: War Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Chopin: Ballads
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
*Janacek: In the Mists*
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
*Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905*
*Janacek: Sinfonietta*
*Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"*
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
*Janacek: Taras Bulba*
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Carnaval
Schumann: Cello Concerto
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C
Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann: Grand Sonata #1, 3
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
*Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134*
*Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 39*
Schumann: Kinderszenen
*Schumann: Konzertstück for Four Horns*
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann: Symphonic Etudes
*Schumann: Symphonies #1-4*
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Othello
*Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite*
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
*Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys*
*Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)*
*Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys*
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
*Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III*
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
*Bach, JS: French Suites*
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
*Bach, JS: St. John Passion*
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: War Requiem
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Busoni: Piano Concerto
*Cage: 4'33"*
Chopin: Ballads
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
*Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude*
*Liszt et al. : Hexameron*
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 9
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
*Mozart, W: String Quintets*
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
*Raff: Symphony #3, 5*
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Carnaval
Schumann: Cello Concerto
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C
Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann: Grand Sonata #1, 3
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann: Kinderszenen
Schumann: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann: Symphonies #1-4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
*Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum*
*Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum*
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Othello
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
*Wetz: Symphony # 2*
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

"Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude" is part of _Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses_.

A few more for Prokofiev:

Symphonies #2, 3, 5, 6
Violin Concerto #1
War and Peace
Quintet, Op. 39

Remove Mozart's Piano Quintet #1, please. No such thing exists. Change it to String Quartet #19 "Dissonance".


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
*Bach, CPE: Magnificat*
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, *80*, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
*Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute* 
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta 
*Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3*
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
*Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97*
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Berg: Violin Concerto
*Berlioz: Harold en Italie* 
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: War Requiem
*Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings*
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Cage: 4'33"
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
*Copland: Piano Fantasy*
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
*Grieg: Songs*
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets *op. 20, op. 33, op 50*, op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
*Janacek: Glagolithic Mass*
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, *6*, 7, 8, 9
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
*Mendelssohn: Elijah*
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
 Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Carnaval
Schumann: Cello Concerto
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C
Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann: Grand Sonata #1, 3
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann: Kinderszenen
Schumann: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann: Kreisleriana
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann: Symphonies #1-4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Othello
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Dadof5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Might I suggest that a Wiki page might be better suited for this type of project given the probable length? Or possibly a TC article maintained by science, and contributors would only post their additions in this thread. At any rate, I think this will be an excellent resource.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute 
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
*
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto*
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
*Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra*
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta 
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Harold en Italie 
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
*Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3*
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Cage: 4'33"
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Piano Fantasy
*Crumb: Black Angels*
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
*Enescu: Violin Sonata #3*
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, op. 33, op 50, op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
*Ligeti: Lux Aeterna*
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
*Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words*
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
*Mozart, W: Piano Quartet #1*
Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Grand Sonata #1, 3
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
*Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake*
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
*Telemann: Tafaelmusik*
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Othello
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
*Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins*
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ignore this too


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ignore this


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute 
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915

Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta 
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Harold en Italie 
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Cage: 4'33"
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
*Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto*
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, op. 33, op 50, op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, *3*, *4*, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, *10*
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
*Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder*
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Milhaud: La creation du monde
*Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto*
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Quartet #1
Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #2, 3
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
*Schmidt: Symphony 4
*Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Grand Sonata #1, 3
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Othello
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

cancel this


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

cancel this...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Cage: 4'33"
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
*Elgar: Enigma Variations*
*Elgar: Serenade for Strings*
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, op. 33, op 50, op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
*Janacek: Violin Sonata*
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Mahler: Symphonies #1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Quartet #1
Mozart, W: Piano Quintet #1
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-41 (one is missing, right?)
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
*Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred*
*Schumann, R: Papillons*
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
*Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3*
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
*Schumann, R: Waldszenen*
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
*Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah*
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
*Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus*
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
*Walton: Viola Concerto*
Weber: Der Freischutz
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: Symphony
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

For now...

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
*Barber: Adagio for Strings*
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
*Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra*
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
*Berlioz: Requiem*
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
*Bizet: Symphony in C*
*Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia*
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
*Bruckner: Te Deum*
Busoni: Piano Concerto
*Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano*
*Chabrier: Espana*
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
*Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2*
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 "American"
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Faure: Notcutres
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
*Glinka: Kamarinskaya*
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
*Grieg: String Quartet*
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, op. 33, op 50, op. 76, op. 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "the Sturm and Drang" symphonies
*Haydn: The Creation*
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Holst: The Planets
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
*Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé*
*Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua*
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
*Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame*
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
*Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1*
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
*Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6*
*Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5*
*Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses*
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
*Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie*
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
*Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563*
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
*Mozart, W: Horn Concertos*
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Marriage of Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, *2*
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
*Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13*
*Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364*
*Mozart, W: String Quartets #14, 17, 19, 21*
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
Nielsen: Symphonies *#3-5*
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
*Ockeghem: Requiem*
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
*Paganini: Violin Concertos*
*Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli*
*Penderecki: St. Luke Passion*
*Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima*
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*
*Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2, 3, 5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War"
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
*Prokofiev: Symphony #5*
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
*Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano works
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez*
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
*Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5*
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
*Scelsi: Uaxuctum*
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
*Schubert: Erlkonig*
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout
Schubert: Piano Sonatas D. 784, 958, 959, 960
*Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2*
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #14
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
*Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust*
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartets #8, *10*, *15*
Shostakovich: Symphonies #5, 10
*Sibelius: En Saga*
*Sibelius: Kullervo*
*Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite*
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphony #2, 5, 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
*Stravinsky: Les Noces*
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
*Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms*
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
*Stravinsky: Violin Concerto*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini*
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2*
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio*
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
*Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture*
*Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence*
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
*Varese: Ameriques*
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5*
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
*Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico*
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
*Wagner: Siegfried Idyll*
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Der Freischutz
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: Symphony
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a quixotic beauty to this.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
*Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
*Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
*Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
*Bach, CPE: Magnificat
*Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
*Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
**Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
*Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
*Beethoven: Egmont Overture
*Beethoven: Fidelio
*Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
*Beethoven: Septet
*Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
*Berio: Folk Songs
**Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)*
*Berio: Sequenzas
**Berio: Sinfonia*
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet*
*Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2*
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Nanie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Chabrier: Espana
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Piano Fantasy
*Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations*
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
*Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice*
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
*Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14*
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
*Elgar: Symphony #1*
*Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies*
*Enescu: Symphony #3*
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
*Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine*
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
*Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor*
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
*Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F*
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
*Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride*
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, *50, 71, 74,* 76, 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
*Haydn: The Seasons*
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
*Haydn: Variations in F minor*
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
*Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
*Holst: The Planets
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
*Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales*
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
*Ives: Three Places in New England*
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
*Ligeti: Musica Ricercata*
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, *12*, 14-27
*Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18*
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
*Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23*
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
*Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto*
*Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto*
*Nielsen: Wind Quintet*
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
**Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije 
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
*Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives*
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
*Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art*
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
*Purcell: The Fairy-Queen*
*Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil*
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
*Reich: Different Trains*
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
*Satie: Socrate*
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
*Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder*
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
*Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht*
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
*Schubert: Octet*
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
*Schubert: Piano Sonatas # 14-21*
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
*Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz*
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
*Stockhausen: Tierkreis*
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15*
Sibelius: En Saga
*Sibelius: Finlandia*
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Tapiola
*Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7*
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
*Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2*
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
*Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)*
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
*Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat*
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
*Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C*
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
*Varese: Density 21.5*
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #*4*, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Der Freischutz
*Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon*
*Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra*
Webern: Passacaglia
*Webern: String Quartet op. 28*
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Good eyes jalex. I'd added several of those works, but somehow they disappeared....


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, *150*, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Prelude (Fantasy) & Fugue in D minor, BWV 542 "Great"
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV 565
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
*Beethoven: Mass in C*
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
*Berg: Wozzeck*
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartet
Brahms: A German Requiem
*Brahms: Alto Rhapsody*
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
*Brahms: Geistliches Lied*
*Brahms: Horn Trio*
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
*Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119*
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
*Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3*
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
*Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel*
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Chabrier: Espana
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
*Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra*
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
*Dvorak: Stabat Mater*
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphony #1
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Haydn: Variations in F minor
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
*Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano*
*Mathieu: Ballet Scenes*
*Mathieu: Berceuse*
*Mathieu: Été Canadien*
*Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4*
*Mathieu: Piano Quintet*
*Mathieu: Piano Trio*
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
*Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso*
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
*Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten*
*Pärt: Fratres*
*Pärt: Tabula Rasa*
*Pärt: Te Deum*
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
*Schubert: An die Musik*
*Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata*
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkönig
*Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands*
Schubert: Goethe lieder
*Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade*
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
*Schubert: Nacht und Träume*
*Schubert: Octet*
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
*Schubert: Piano Sonatas # 13-21*
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
*Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy*
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
*Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10*
*Scriabin: Vers la flamme*
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
*Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme*
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
*Verdi: Requiem*
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
*Weber: Clarinet Concertino*
*Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2*
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

If whoever posts next could add Schubert's Octet, which I edited my post to include but has now been lost, that would be great 

Also if you could add Beethoven's Mass in C which I forgot to add in my post.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Mozart: Fantasias in C minor, D minor
Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Wolf: Lieder (Morike-lieder, Eichendorff-lieder, Goethe-lieder, Spanisches-lieder, Italienisches-lieder, Michelangelo-lieder)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
*Arensky: Piano Trio #1*
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #*4*, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
*Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060*
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
*Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056*
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
*Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites*
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
*Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581*
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
*Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530*
*Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042*
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
*Balakirev: Islamey*
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
*Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances*
*Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion*
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
*Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2*
*Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel*
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
*Bernstein: Chichester Psalms*
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets *#1, 2*
*Borodin: Symphony #2*
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
*Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre*
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
*Brahms: Schicksalslied*
*Brahms: Serenades #1, 2*
*Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2*
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
*Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn*
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
*Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge*
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
*Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ*
*Byrd: Masses*
*Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke*
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
*Carter: String Quartet #3*
Chabrier: Espana
*Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat*
*Cherubini: Requiem Mass #1*
Chopin: Ballades
*Chopin: Berceuse*
Chopin: Etudes
*Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor*
Chopin: Nocturnes
*Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2*
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
*Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak*
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
*Copland: Clarinet Concerto*
*Copland: El Salon Mexico*
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
*Copland: Rodeo*
*Copland: Symphony #3*
*Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6*
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
*Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares*
*Dowland: Songs in Four Books*
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1*, 2*
*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius*
*Elgar: Violin Concerto*
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
*Falla: El Amor Brujo*
*Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain*
*Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat*
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
*Faure: Elegie*
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
*Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue*
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
*Franck: Violin Sonata*
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
*Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
*Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"*
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
*Granados: Goyescas*
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
*Gubaidulina: Offertorium*
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
*Haydn: Cello Concertos*
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
*Haydn: Trumpet Concerto*
Haydn: Variations in F minor
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
*Hummel: Trumpet Concerto*
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
*Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto*
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
*Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus*
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole*
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
*Liszt: Faust Symphony*
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concertos *#1*, 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
*Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra*
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
*Martin: Mass for Double Choir*
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
*Mozart, W: Ave Verum Corpus*
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
*Mozart, W: Fantasias in C minor, D minor*
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
*Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum*
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concertino
Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
*Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
Wolf: Morike-Lieder
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch*
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, *150*, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Balakirev: Islamey
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances
Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets #1, 2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
*Brahms: Gesang der Parzen*
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Brahms: Serenades #1, 2
Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
Byrd: Masses
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Carter: String Quartet #3
Chabrier: Espana
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini: Requiem Mass #1
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Berceuse
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: El Salon Mexico
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Songs in Four Books
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1, 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Elegie
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Franck: Violin Sonata
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Granados: Goyescas
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concertos
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
Haydn: Variations in F minor
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Martin: Mass for Double Choir
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
*Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso*
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Fantasias in C minor, D minor
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
*Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata*
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
*Schubert: Nacht und Träume*
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
*Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10*
*Scriabin: Vers la flamme*
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
*Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme*
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
*Verdi: Requiem*
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concertino
Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
Wolf: Morike-Lieder
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Balakirev: Islamey
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances
Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Nuits d'Etet
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets #1, 2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Brahms: A German Requiem
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Brahms: Serenades #1, 2
Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
*Buxtehude: Miscellaneous Preludes, Toccatas, and Fugues for Organ*
*Buxtehude: Harpsichord Suites*
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Carter: String Quartet #3
Chabrier: Espana
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini: Requiem Mass #1
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Berceuse
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: El Salon Mexico
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Songs in Four Books
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1, 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Elegie
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Franck: Violin Sonata
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
*Gould: String Quartet, Op. 1*
Granados: Goyescas
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concertos
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
Haydn: Variations in F minor
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
* Kraus: Symphony in C sharp minor*
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Lieder
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Winterreise Op. 70
*Schumann, C: Three Romances for Violin & Piano*
*Schumann, R: Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70*
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
Scriabin: Vers la flamme
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
*Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanz*
Weber: Clarinet Concertino
Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

We've collided, Dodecaplex. Mind incorporating my post?

Bach - Cantata #150
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
Scriabin: Vers la flamme
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Verdi: Requiem


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
*Bach, JC: Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor*
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
*Bach, JS: Great Eighteen Choral Preludes*
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
*Bach, JS: Schubler Chorales*
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Balakirev: Islamey
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances
Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel
*Beethoven: Bagatelles op. 126*
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets #1, 2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Brahms: Serenades #1, 2
Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
Buxtehude: Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Buxtehude: Harpsichord Suites
Byrd: Masses
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Carter: String Quartet #3
Chabrier: Espana
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini: Requiem Mass #1
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Berceuse
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: El Salon Mexico
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Songs in Four Books
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1, 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Elegie
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Franck: Violin Sonata
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Gould: String Quartet op. 1
Granados: Goyescas
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concertos
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, *Seven Last Words op 51*
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
Haydn: Variations in F minor
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Kraus: Symphony in C# minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Martin: Mass for Double Choir
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Fantasias in C minor, D minor
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Masses #1-6
*Schubert: Moments Musicaux*
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Wanderer-Fantasy
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, C: Three Romances for Violin & Piano
Schumann, R: Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
Scriabin: Vers la flamme
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
*Shostakovich: Cello Concertos #1, 2*
*Shostakovich: Piano Sonatas #1, 2*
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
*Shostakovich: Violin Concertos #1, 2
*Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
*Szymanowski: Metopes*
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanz
Weber: Clarinet Concertino
Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
*Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder*
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
*Wolf: Michelangelo-Lieder*
Wolf: Morike-Lieder
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony

Done.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> We've collided, Dodecaplex. Mind incorporating my post?


Done.
But now jalex ingored both of our posts.
Edit: Actually, no. Just mine.
Mind incorporating my list, jalex?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Done.
> But now jalex ingored both of our posts.
> Edit: Actually, no. Just mine.
> Mind incorporating my list, jalex?


Brahms: Gesang der Parzen and Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy are missing too.

I think it's a good idea to put "Done" at the end of your post to indicate you're finished editing.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> Brahms: Gesang der Parzen and Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy are missing too.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to put "Done" at the end of your post to indicate you're finished editing.


Might also be good to post a preliminary message before making additions which you then edit with your additions to avoid clashes.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Overwhelmed. Great stuff, though, ya'll!

I'll go with what violadude, stlukesguild, air, klavierspieler, dodeca, jalex, science, art rock, trout and pj keep putting in...ya'll is nuts but in a very good way.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Had to cut out W-Zs because of overload. Please add back in, or make 2 posts.

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
*Albeniz: Iberia
Albeniz: Suite espanola*
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
*Alwyn: Lyra Angelica*
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
*Bach, CPE: Concerto in D minor, Wq 23*
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JC: Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
*Bach, JS: Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue*
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
*Bach, JS: Little Fugue in G minor*
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
Bach, JS: Schubler Chorales
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Balakirev: Islamey
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
*Barber: Piano Sonata*
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances
Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Bagatelles op. 126
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
*Berg: Lyric Suite*
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust*
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets #1, 2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Brahms: Serenades #1, 2
Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
Buxtehude: Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Buxtehude: Harpsichord Suites
Byrd: Masses
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Carter: String Quartet #3
Chabrier: Espana
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini: Requiem Mass #1
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Berceuse
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: El Salon Mexico
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Songs in Four Books
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1, 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Elegie
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Franck: Violin Sonata
Furtwangler: Symphony No. 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Gould: String Quartet op. 1
Granados: Goyescas
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concertos
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
Haydn: Variations in F minor
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Holst: The Planets
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janacek: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Kraus: Symphony in C# minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
*Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: Violin Concerto*
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
*Liszt: Les Preludes*
Liszt: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Martin: Mass for Double Choir
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
*Medtner: Piano Quintet*
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
*Messiaen: Poemes pour mi*
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
*Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea*
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Fantasias in C minor, D minor
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
*Prokofiev: Chout*
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
*Prokofiev: Quintet, Op. 39*
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1*
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
*Prokofiev: War and Peace*
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
*Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts*
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel; Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
*Roussel: Bacchus et Ariadne
Roussel: Symphonies #2, 3*
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
*Saariaho: L'amour de loin*
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
*Scarlatti, D: Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Scarlatti, D: Sonata in F minor, K. 466
Scarlatti, D: Sonata in D minor, K. 9
Scarlatti, D: Sonata in G major, K. 455
Scarlatti, D: Sonata in B minor, K. 27*
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Moments Musicaux
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Wanderer-Fantasy
Schubert: Winterreise
*Schumann, C: Piano Concerto
Schumann, C: Piano Trio*
Schumann, C: Three Romances for Violin & Piano
Schumann, R: Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
*Scriabin: Prometheus*
Scriabin: Vers la flamme
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concertos #1, 2
Shostakovich: Piano Sonatas #1, 2
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Shostakovich: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
*Sibelius: Pojhola's Daughter*
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Szymanowski: Metopes
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: Tafelmusik
*Telemann: Paris Quartets*
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
*Varese: Integrales
Varese: Octandre*
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4, 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
*Villa-Lobos: A Floresta do Amazonas*
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
*Villa-Lobos: Uirapuru*
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I love it! The list will be huge! Thanks a lot for the alphabetic listing. I will collect my best works, and add in bulks.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albeniz: Iberia
Albeniz: Suite espanola
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Lyra Angelica
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JC: Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
Bach, JS: Schubler Chorales
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Balakirev: Islamey
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Piano Sonata
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances
Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Bagatelles op. 126
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets #1, 2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Brahms: Serenades #1, 2
Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
Buxtehude: Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Buxtehude: Harpsichord Suites
Byrd: Masses
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Carter: String Quartet #3
Chabrier: Espana
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini: Requiem Mass #1
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Berceuse
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: El Salon Mexico
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
*Crusell: Clarinet Concertos*
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
*Delius: Brigg Fair
Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring*
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Songs in Four Books
*Dufay: Missa Se La Face ay Pale*
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
*Durufle: Requiem*
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1, 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Elegie
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Franck: Violin Sonata
Furtwangler: Symphony #2
*Gabrieli, G: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae*
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Gould: String Quartet op. 1
Granados: Goyescas
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concertos
Haydn: Masses
Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
Haydn: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
Haydn: Variations in F minor
*Hildegard: A Feather on the Breath of God*
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
*Ives: Symphonies #2-4*
*Ives: The Unanswered Question*
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartets
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
*Jongen: Symphonie Concertante*
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Kraus: Symphony in C# minor
*Krommer: Double Clarinet Concerto*
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Martin: Mass for Double Choir
*Martinu: Double Concerto*
*Martinu: Field Mass*
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
*Maslanka: Give Us This Day*
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Piano Quintet
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
*Mendelssohn: Piano Trios*
Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Poemes pour mi
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
Mozart, W: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Fantasias in C minor, D minor
*Mozart, W: Flute and Harp Concerto*
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
*Mozart, W: Oboe Concerto*
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
*Orff: Carmina Burana*
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
*Palestrina: Missa Brevis*
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Chout
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Quintet, Op. 39
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
*Rachmaninov: Etudes-Tableaux*
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
*Rachmaninov: Preludes*
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
*Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances*
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
*Revueltas: Sensemaya*
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariadne
Roussel: Symphonies #2, 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saariaho: L'amour de loin
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, *380*, 402, 455, 466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Moments Musicaux
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Wanderer-Fantasy
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, C: Piano Concerto
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann, C: Three Romances for Violin & Piano
Schumann, R: Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
Scriabin: Prometheus
Scriabin: Vers la flamme
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concertos #1, 2
Shostakovich: Piano Sonatas #1, 2
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Shostakovich: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Pojhola's Daughter
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
*Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1*
*Spohr: Nonet*
*Spohr: Violin Concerto #8*
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
*Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"*
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
*Suk: Asreal Symphony*
Szymanowski: Metopes
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
*Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass*
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
*Tchaikovsky: Les Saisons*
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
*Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings*
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
*Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin*
*Telemann: Flute Suite in A minor*
Telemann: Paris Quartets
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
*Telemann: Trumpet Concerto*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Integrales
Varese: Octandre
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
*Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music*
Vaughan Williams: Symphonies #*2-6*
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: A Floresta do Amazonas
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Villa-Lobos: Uirapuru
*Vivaldi: Credo*
*Vivaldi: Double Trumpet Concerto*
*Vivaldi: Flute Concertos, Op. 10*
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
*Vivaldi: Stabat Mater*
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
*Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder*
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanz
Weber: Clarinet Concertino
Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
*Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra*
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
*Wieniawski: Violin Concertos #1, 2*
Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
Wolf: Michelangelo-Lieder
Wolf: Morike-Lieder
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
*Xenakis: Metastasis
Zelenka: Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae*
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Shaker Loops
Albeniz: Iberia
Albeniz: Suite espanola
Albioni: Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
Alkan: 12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
Alkan: 25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Alkan: Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Lyra Angelica
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, CPE: Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Bach, CPE: Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bach, CPE: Keyboard Sonatas
Bach, JC: La Dolce Flamma
Bach, JC: Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor
Bach, JS: Art of Fugue
Bach, JS: Brandenburg Concertos
Bach, JS: Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
Bach, JS: Cello Suites
Bach, JS: Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
Bach, JS: Christmas Oratorio
Bach, JS: Clavier-Übung III
Bach, JS: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Bach, JS: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, JS: English Suites
Bach, JS: French Suites
Bach, JS: Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
Bach, JS: Goldberg Variations
Bach, JS: Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Bach, JS: Mass in B minor
Bach, JS: Musical Offering
Bach, JS: Orchestral Suites
Bach, JS: Orgelbuchlein
Bach, JS: Partitas for Keyboard
Bach, JS: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach, JS: Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
Bach, JS: Schubler Chorales
Bach, JS: Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Bach, JS: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
Bach, JS: St. Matthew Passion
Bach, JS: St. John Passion
Bach, JS: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach, JS: Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Bach, JS: Well-Tempered Clavier
Balakirev: Islamey
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Piano Concerto
Barber: Piano Sonata
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3
Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances
Bartok: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Bartok: String Quartets #1-6
Bartok: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Bax: Symphonies #1-3
Bax: Tintagel
Beethoven: Bagatelles op. 126
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas #1-5
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Fidelio
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3
Beethoven: Mass in C
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos #1-5
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-32
Beethoven: Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Beethoven: Septet
*Beethoven: Sonatinas*
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-16
Beethoven: Symphonies #1-9
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Sonatas #1-10
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Folk Songs
Berio: Recital I (for Cathy)
Berio: Sequenzas
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete
Berlioz: Requiem
Berlioz: Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bernstein: Candide
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Bernstein: West Side Story
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis
Biber: Missa Christi Resurgentis
Biber: Missa Salisbergensis
Biber: Requiem in F-minor
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Biber: Violin Sonatas 1681
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartets #1, 2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonatas #1-2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Hungarian Dances
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie
Brahms: Piano Concertos #1-2
Brahms: Piano Quartets #1-3
Brahms: Piano Quintet
Brahms: Piano Trios #1-3
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Brahms: Serenades #1, 2
Brahms: String Sextets #1, 2
Brahms: Symphonies #1-4
Brahms: Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Violin Sonatas #1-3
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Britten: War Requiem
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Bruch: Violin Concerto
Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
Buxtehude: Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Buxtehude: Harpsichord Suites
Byrd: Masses
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Carter: String Quartet #3
Chabrier: Espana
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chausson: Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Cherubini: Requiem Mass in C minor
*Cherubini: String Quartets*
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Berceuse
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor
*Chopin: Lieder (or whatever they're called)*
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Preludes
Chopin: Rondo a la Krakowiak
Chopin: Waltzes
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: El Salon Mexico
Copland: Piano Fantasy
Copland: Piano Sonata
Copland: Piano Variations
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
Crusell: Clarinet Concertos
Debussy: Etudes
Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for piano
Debussy: Melodies (Songs)
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Debussy: Preludes for piano
Debussy: Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Suite bergamasque (piano)
Delius: Brigg Fair
Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Songs in Four Books
Dufay: Missa Se La Face ay Pale
Dukas: Piano Sonata
Dukas: The Sorceror's Apprentice
*Durante: Concerti*
*Durante: Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
Durante: Requiem*
Durufle: Requiem
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2
Dvorak: Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: String Quartets #10-14
Dvorak: Symphonies #7-9
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Symphonies #1, 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies
Enescu: Symphony #3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Falla: The Three-Cornered Hat
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
Faure: Elegie
Faure: Nocturnes
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande
Faure: Piano Quartets
Faure: Piano Quintets
Faure: Requiem
Faure: Songs
Finzi: Cello concerto
Finzi: Clarinet concerto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Franck: Violin Sonata
Furtwangler: Symphony #2
Gabrieli, G: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro quinto
Gesualdo: Madrigali libro sesto
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories (1611)
*Gibbons: Fantasias
Gibbons: Madrigals*
Giordano: Andrea Chenier
Glazunov: The Seasons
Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"
Glinka: Kamarinskaya
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Golijov: Aiadamar
Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Golijov: Oceana
Gonoud: Faust
Gonoud: Romeo et Juliette
Gould: String Quartet op. 1
Granados: Goyescas
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Grieg: Songs
Grieg: String Quartet
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Cantatas
Handel: Concerti grossi, op. 6
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Esther
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Delirio Amoroso
Handel: Keyboard Suites
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4
Handel: Rindaldo
Handel: Saul
*Handel: Six Fugues or Voluntarys*
Handel: Solomon
Handel: The Messiah
Handel: Theodoro
Handel: Tolomeo
Handel: Water Music
* Haydn, J: Cello Concertos
Haydn, J: Masses
Haydn, J: Piano Sonatas
Haydn, J: String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
Haydn, J: Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
Haydn, J: The Creation
Haydn, J: The Seasons
Haydn, J: The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross
Haydn, J: Trumpet Concerto
Haydn, J: Variations in F minor*
*Haydn, M: Symphonies*
*Haydn, M: Requiems*
Hildegard: A Feather on the Breath of God
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler Symphony
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Holst: The Planets
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales
Ives: Holidays Symphony
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Ives: Symphonies #2-4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Janacek: In the Mists
Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
Janacek: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Janacek: Sinfonietta
Janacek: String Quartets
Janacek: Taras Bulba
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante
Josquin: Missa l'Homme Armé
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
Kodaly: Hary Janos Suite
Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Kraus: Symphony in C# minor
Krommer: Double Clarinet Concerto
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Etudes
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Liszt: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt et al. : Hexameron
Liszt: Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Symphonies #1-10
Mahler: The Song of the Earth
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Mahler: Rueckertlieder
Martin: Mass for Double Choir
Martinu: Double Concerto
Martinu: Field Mass
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Maslanka: Give Us This Day
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Mathieu: Ballet Scenes
Mathieu: Berceuse
Mathieu: Été Canadien
Mathieu: Piano Concertos #3-4
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Medtner: Sonata Reminiscenza
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1-3
Medtner: Piano Quintet
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Mendelssohn: Piano Trios
Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Mendelssohn: Symphonies #3-5
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Messiaen: Poemes pour mi
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Milhaud: La creation du monde
Moeran: Symphony
Moeran: Cello concerto
Moeran: Violin concerto
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Monteverdi: Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Scherzi Musicali
Monteverdi: Vespers
*Mozart, W: Adagio and Fugue in C minor*
Mozart, W: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart, W: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart, W: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart, W: Concert arias
Mozart, W: Cosi fan tutti
Mozart, W: Divertimento, K. 563
Mozart, W: Don Giovanni
Mozart, W: Fantasias in C minor, D minor, *F minor*
Mozart, W: Flute and Harp Concerto
Mozart, W: Horn Concertos
Mozart, W: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart, W: Mass "Great" in C minor
Mozart, W: Oboe Concerto
Mozart, W: Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Mozart, W: Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Mozart, W: Piano Quartets #1, 2
Mozart, W: Quintet for piano & winds
Mozart, W: Requiem
Mozart, W: Serenades #10, 13
Mozart, W: Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
Mozart, W: String Quartets #14-23
Mozart, W: String Quintets
Mozart, W: Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
Mozart, W: The Magic Flute
*Mozart, W: Vesperae solennes de confessore*
Mozart, W: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Nielsen: Flute Concerto
Nielsen: Symphonies #1-6
Nielsen: Violin Concerto
Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Nono: Contrappunto Diallettico
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
Ockeghem: Requiem
Orff: Carmina Burana
Pachelbel: Magnificat-Fugues
Paganini: Caprices
Paganini: Violin Concertos
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Chout
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kije
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos #1-5
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Prokofiev: Quintet, Op. 39
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1
Prokofiev: Symphonies #1-7
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: La Boheme
Puccini: La fanciulla de West
Puccini: Madame Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come, Ye Sons of Art
Purcell: Dido & Aeneas
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: King Arthur
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninov: All Night Vigil
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rachmaninov: Etudes-Tableaux
Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Rachmaninov: Preludes
Rachmaninov: Symphony #2
Raff: Symphony #3, 5
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin
Rameau: Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Violin sonata
Revueltas: Sensemaya
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Le coq d'or
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Stabat Mater
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariadne
Roussel: Symphonies #2, 3
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido
Saariaho: L'amour de loin
Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Saint-Saens: Samson et Dalila
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 Organ
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopedies
Satie: Socrate
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schmidt: Symphony 4
Schnittke: (K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurre-lieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: String Quartets #1-4
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Schubert: An die Musik
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Die Schone Mullerin
Schubert: Erlkonig
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Schubert: Goethe lieder
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade
Schubert: Impromptus
Schubert: Masses #1-6
Schubert: Moments Musicaux
Schubert: Nachtgetsang
Schubert: Nacht und Träume
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonatas #13-21
Schubert: Piano Trios #1, 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
Schubert: String Quintet
Schubert: Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Schubert: Wanderer-Fantasy
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann, C: Piano Concerto
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann, C: Three Romances for Violin & Piano
Schumann, R: Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
Schumann, R: Carnaval
Schumann, R: Cello Concerto
Schumann, R: Das Paradies und die Peri
Schumann, R: Davisbundlertanze
Schumann, R: Dichterliebe
Schumann, R: Fantasie in C
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und Leben
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Schumann, R: Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Schumann, R: Liederkreis Op. 39
Schumann, R: Kinderszenen
Schumann, R: Konzertstück for Four Horns
Schumann, R: Kreisleriana
Schumann, R: Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Schumann, R: Papillons
Schumann, R: Piano Concerto
Schumann, R: Piano Quartet
Schumann, R: Piano Quintet
Schumann, R: Piano Sonatas #1-3
Schumann, R: Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Schumann, R: Spanisches Liederspiel
Schumann, R: Symphonic Etudes
Schumann, R: Symphonies #1-4
Schumann, R: Waldszenen
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
Scriabin: Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
Scriabin: Prometheus
Scriabin: Vers la flamme
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concertos #1, 2
Shostakovich: Piano Sonatas #1, 2
*Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano*
Shostakovich: String Quartets #1-15
Shostakovich: Symphonies #1-15
Shostakovich: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Sibelius: En Saga
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
Sibelius: Pojhola's Daughter
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Symphonies #1-7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Smetana: Ma vlast
Smetana: String Quartets #1, 2
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Sorabji: Opus Archmagicum
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1
Spohr: Nonet
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8
Stockhausen: Licht
Stockhausen: Tierkreis
Strauss II, J: Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)
Strauss, R: 4 Last Songs
Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Arabella
Strauss, R: Daphne
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Electra
Strauss, R: Lieder
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Orchestral Songs
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony in C


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Suk: Asreal Symphony
Szymanowski: Metopes
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: Piano Quintet
Tartini: Devil's Trill Sonata
Taverner: The Western Wynde Mass
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Tchaikovsky: Les Saisons
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos #1, 2
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4-6
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Telemann: Flute Suite in A minor
Telemann: Paris Quartets
Telemann: Tafaelmusik
Telemann: Trumpet Concerto
Varese: Ameriques
Varese: Arcana
Varese: Density 21.5
Varese: Deserts
Varese: Ionisation
Varese: Integrales
Varese: Octandre
Varese: Offrandes
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Job, A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
Vaughan Williams: Symphonies #2-6
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Othello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Villa-Lobos: A Floresta do Amazonas
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Villa-Lobos: Choros
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema
Villa-Lobos: Uirapuru
Vivaldi: Credo
Vivaldi: Double Trumpet Concerto
*Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV595*
Vivaldi: Flute Concertos, Op. 10
Vivaldi: Four Seasons
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
*Volkmann: Piano Trio #2*
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Ring of the Nibelungs
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Symphony #1
Walton: Viola Concerto
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanz
Weber: Clarinet Concertino
Weber: Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Weber: Der Freischutz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weber: Oberon
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: Passacaglia
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra
Webern: String Quartet op. 28
Webern: Symphonie
Weill: The Seven Deadly Sins
Weill: The Threepenny Opera
Wetz: Symphony # 2
Wieniawski: Violin Concertos #1, 2
Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
Wolf: Michelangelo-Lieder
Wolf: Morike-Lieder
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
*Xenakis: Herma*
Xenakis: Metastasis
Zelenka: Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
*Zelenka: Requiem in C minor*
Zemlinksy: Lyric Symphony


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe to shorten the list we could put all the works by the same composer under just one entry of that composer's name:

J. S. Bach:

Art of Fugue
Well Tempered Clavier

L. van Beethoven:

Sonatas
String Quartets
Symphonies


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Maybe to shorten the list we could put all the works by the same composer under just one entry of that composer's name . . .


Good idea. Anyone willing to do the work?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adam: 
Giselle

Adams: 
Harmonium
Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
Iberia
Suite espanola

Albioni: 
Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
Miserere

Alwyn: 
Lyra Angelica

Arensky: 
Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
Magnificat
Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
La Dolce Flamma
Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
Art of Fugue
Brandenburg Concertos
Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
Cello Suites
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
Christmas Oratorio
Clavier-Übung III
Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
English Suites
French Suites
Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
Goldberg Variations
Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
Magnificat
Mass in B minor
Musical Offering
Orchestral Suites
Orgelbuchlein
Partitas for Keyboard
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
Schubler Chorales
Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
St. Matthew Passion
St. John Passion
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
Islamey

Barber: 
Adagio for Strings
Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Piano Concerto
Piano Sonata
Violin Concerto

Bartok:
Bluebeard's Castle
Concerto for Orchestra
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Piano Concertos #1-3
Romanian Folk Dances
Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
*Sonatina*
String Quartets #1-6
Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
Symphonies #1-3
Tintagel

Beethoven: 
Bagatelles op. 126
Cello Sonatas #1-5
Choral Fantasy
Diabelli Variations
Egmont Overture
Fidelio
Leonore Overture #3
Mass in C
Missa Solemnis
Piano Concertos #1-5
Piano Sonatas #1-32
Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
Septet
Sonatinas
String Quartets #1-16
Symphonies #1-9
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
La sonnambula
Norma

Berg: 
Lyric Suite
Three Pieces for Orchestra
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck

Berio: 
Folk Songs
Recital I (for Cathy)
Sequenzas
Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
Harold en Italie
La Damnation de Faust
Les Troyens
Les Nuits d'Ete
Requiem
Romeo & Juliet Symphony
Symphonie Fantastique

Bernstein: 
Candide
Chichester Psalms
West Side Story

Biber: 
Harmonia artificiosa
Missa Bruxellensis
Missa Christi Resurgentis
Missa Salisbergensis
Requiem in F-minor
Rosary Sonatas
Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
Carmen
Symphony in C

Borodin: 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
String Quartets #1, 2
Symphony #2

Boulez: 
...explosante-fixe...
Le Marteau sans Maitre

Brahms: 
Alto Rhapsody
Cello Sonatas #1-2
Clarinet Quintet
Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
Ein Deutsches Requiem
Geistliches Lied
Gesang der Parzen
Horn Trio
Hungarian Dances
Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
Nänie
Piano Concertos #1-2
Piano Quartets #1-3
Piano Quintet
Piano Trios #1-3
Schicksalslied
Serenades #1, 2
String Sextets #1, 2
Symphonies #1-4
Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
A Ceremony of Carols
Billy Budd
Peter Grimes
The Turn of the Screw
War Requiem
Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge

Bruch: 
Violin Concerto

Bruckner: 
Symphonies 4-9
Te Deum

Busoni: 
Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
Masses
My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
String Quartet #3

Chabrier: 
Espana

Chausson: 
Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
Requiem Mass in C minor
String Quartets

Chopin: 
Ballades
Berceuse
Etudes
Fantaisie in F minor
Lieder (or whatever they're called)
Nocturnes
Piano Concertos #1, 2
Polonaises
Preludes
Rondo a la Krakowiak
Waltzes

Copland: 
Appalachian Spring
Clarinet Concerto
El Salon Mexico
Piano Fantasy
Piano Sonata
Piano Variations
Rodeo
Symphony #3

Corelli: 
Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Crumb: 
Black Angels

Crusell: 
Clarinet Concertos

Debussy: 
Etudes
La mer
Images for orchestra
Images for piano
Melodies (Songs)
Nocturnes
Pelléas et Mélisande
Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Preludes for piano
Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
String Quartet
Suite bergamasque (piano)

Delius: 
Brigg Fair
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
Don Pasquale
L'elisir d'amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
Piano Sonata
The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
Concerti
Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
Requiem

Durufle: 
Requiem

Dvorak: 
Cello Concerto
Piano Quartet #2
Romance for Violin and Orchestra
Slavonic Dances
Stabat Mater
String Quartets #10-14
Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
Cello Concerto
Enigma Variations
Serenade for Strings
Symphonies #1, 2
The Dream of Gerontius
Violin Concerto
*Violin Sonata*

Enescu: 
Romanian Rhapsodies
Symphony #3
Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
El Amor Brujo
Nights in the Gardens of Spain
The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
Cantique de Jean Racine
Elegie
Nocturnes
Pelleas et Melisande
Piano Quartets
Piano Quintets
Requiem
Songs

Finzi: 
Cello concerto
Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D Minor
Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
An American in Paris
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy & Bess
Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
Madrigali libro quinto
Madrigali libro sesto
Miserere
O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
Sacrae Cantiones
Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
Fantasias
Madrigals

Giordano: 
Andrea Chenier

Glazunov: 
The Seasons
Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
Orfeo ed Euridice
Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
Symphony #3

Golijov: 
Aiadamar
Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
La Pasión según San Marcos
Oceana

Gonoud: 
Faust
Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
Goyescas

Grieg: 
Lyric Pieces
Piano Concerto
Songs
String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
Offertorium

Handel: 
Alcina
Alexander's Feast
Cantatas
Concerti grossi, op. 6
Coronation Anthems
Dixit Dominus
Esther
Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Il Delirio Amoroso
Keyboard Suites
Music for the Royal Fireworks
Organ Concertos, op. 4
Rindaldo
Saul
Six Fugues or Voluntarys
Solomon
The Messiah
Theodoro
Tolomeo
Water Music

Haydn, J: 
Cello Concertos
Masses
Piano Sonatas
String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
The Creation
The Seasons
The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross
Trumpet Concerto
Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
Symphonies
Requiems

Hildegard: 
A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
Mathis der Maler Symphony
Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
The Planets

Hummel: 
Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
Divertissement
Escales

Ives: 
Holidays Symphony
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
Symphonies #2-4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
Glagolithic Mass
In the Mists
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Sinfonietta
String Quartets
Taras Bulba
Violin Sonata

Jongen:
Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
Missa l'Homme Armé
Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
Spartacus
Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
Hary Janos Suite
Psalmus Hungaricus

Kraus: 
Symphony in C minor
Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
Etudes
Le Grand Macabre
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Requiem
Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
Annees de Pelerinage
Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
Faust Symphony
(et al.): Hexameron
Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
Les Preludes
Piano Concertos #1, 2
Piano Sonata

Lully: 
Atys

Lutoslawski: 
Concerto for Orchestra

Machaut: 
Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
Symphonies #1-10
The Song of the Earth
Kindertotenlieder
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
Double Concerto
Field Mass

Mascagni: 
Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
Manon

Mathieu: 
Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
Ballet Scenes
Berceuse
Été Canadien
Piano Concertos #3-4
Piano Quintet
Piano Trio

Medtner: 
*Sonata in G-minor*
Sonata Reminiscenza
Sonata Romantica
Piano Concerto #1-3
Piano Quintet
Skazki
Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
Elijah
Octet
Piano Concerto #1
Piano Trios
Rondo Capriccioso
Songs Without Words
String Quartets #2, 3, 6
Symphonies #3-5
Variations Serieuses
Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
Poemes pour mi
Quartet for the End of Time
Turangalila-Symphonie
Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
La creation du monde

Moeran: 
Symphony
Cello concerto
Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
L'incoronazione di Poppea
Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
Orfeo
Scherzi Musicali
Vespers

Mozart, W: 
Adagio and Fugue in C minor
Ave Verum Corpus
Clarinet Concerto
Clarinet Quintet
Concert arias
Cosi fan tutti
Divertimento, K. 563
Don Giovanni
Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
Flute and Harp Concerto
Horn Concertos
Le Nozze di Figaro
Mass "Great" in C minor
Oboe Concerto
Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
Piano Quartets #1, 2
Quintet for piano & winds
Requiem
Serenades #10, 13
Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
String Quartets #14-23
String Quintets
Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
The Magic Flute
Vesperae solennes de confessore
Violin Concerto #5

Mussorgsky: 
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St John's Night on Bald Mountain
Sunless
The Nursery

Nielsen: 
Clarinet Concerto
Flute Concerto
Symphonies #1-6
Violin Concerto
Wind Quintet

Nono: 
Contrappunto Diallettico

Offenbach: 
Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
Requiem

Orff: 
Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
Magnificat-Fugues

Paganini: 
Caprices
Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli

Pärt: 
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

Penderecki: 
St. Luke Passion
Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima

Pergolesi: 
Stabat Mater

Poulenc: 
Gloria
Organ Concerto
*Violin Sonata*

Prokofiev: 
Alexander Nevsky
Chout
Lieutenant Kije
Peter and the Wolf
Piano Concertos #1-5
Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
Quintet, Op. 39
Romeo & Juliet
String Quartet #1
Symphonies #1-7
Violin Concerto #1
Violin Sonata #1
Visions Fugitives
War and Peace

Puccini: 
La Boheme
La fanciulla de West
Madame Butterfly
Manon Lescaut
Tosca
Turandot

Purcell: 
Come, Ye Sons of Art
Dido & Aeneas
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
King Arthur
The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
All Night Vigil
The Bells
Etudes-Tableaux
Isle of the Dead
Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
Preludes
Symphony #2

Raff: 
Symphony #3, 5

Rameau: 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pieces de Clavecin
Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
Bolero
Daphnis et Chloe
Gaspard de la Nuit
La Valse
Le tombeau de Couperin
Miroirs
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Piano Concerto in G
Rapsodie espagnole
String Quartet
Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
Different Trains
Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
Ancient Airs and Dances
Fountains of Rome
Pines of Rome
Roman Festivals
Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
Sensemaya

Riley: 
In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
Le coq d'or
Russian Easter Festival Overture
Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
Stabat Mater
The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
Bacchus et Ariadne
Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
L'amour de loin

Saint-Saens: 
Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
Samson et Dalila
Symphony #3 Organ

Satie: 
Gnossiennes
Gymnopedies
Socrate

Scarlatti, D: 
Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
Uaxuctum

Schmidt:
Symphony 4

Schnittke: 
(K)eine Sommernachtstraum

Schoenberg: 
Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra
Gurre-lieder
Moses und Aron
Pierrot Lunaire
String Quartets #1-4
Variations for Orchestra
Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
An die Musik
Arpeggione Sonata
Die Schone Mullerin
Erlkonig
Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
Goethe lieder
Gretchen am Spinnrade
Impromptus
Masses #1-6
Moments Musicaux
Nachtgetsang
Nacht und Träume
Octet
Piano Quintet "Trout"
Piano Sonatas #13-21
Piano Trios #1, 2
Schwanengesang
String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
String Quintet
Symphonies #5, 8, 9
Wanderer-Fantasy
Winterreise

Schumann, C: 
Piano Concerto
Piano Trio
Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
Carnaval
Cello Concerto
Das Paradies und die Peri
Davisbundlertanze
Dichterliebe
Fantasie in C
Frauenliebe und Leben
Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Liederkreis Op. 39
Kinderszenen
Konzertstück for Four Horns
Kreisleriana
Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
Papillons
Piano Concerto
Piano Quartet
Piano Quintet
Piano Sonatas #1-3
Scenes from Goethe's Faust
Spanisches Liederspiel
Symphonic Etudes
Symphonies #1-4
Waldszenen

Sciarrino: 
Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
Prometheus
Vers la flamme

Shostakovich: 
24 Preludes and Fugues
Cello Concertos #1, 2
*Cello Sonata*
Piano Sonatas #1, 2
Sonata for Viola and Piano
String Quartets #1-15
Symphonies #1-15
Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
En Saga
Finlandia
Kullervo
Lemminkäinen Suite
*Nightride and Sunride*
Pojhola's Daughter
Tapiola
*The Bard*
Symphonies #1-7
Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
Ma vlast
String Quartets #1, 2
The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
Opus Clavicembalisticum
Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
Clarinet Concerto #1
Nonet
Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
Licht
Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
4 Last Songs
Also sprach Zarathustra
Arabella
Daphne
Der Rosenkavalier
Die Frau ohne Schatten
Ein Heldenleben
Eine Alpensinfonie
Electra
Lieder
Metamorphosen
Orchestral Songs
Salome
Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Histoire du Soldat
Les Noces
Petrouchka
Requiem Canticles
Symphony in 3 Movements
Symphony in C
Symphony of Psalms
The Firebird
The Rite of Spring
Violin Concerto

Suk: 
Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
Metopes
Stabat Mater

Tallis: 
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
Eugene Onegin
Francesca da Rimini
Les Saisons
Manfred Symphony
Piano Concertos #1, 2
Piano Trio
Pique Dame
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Serenade for Strings
*Sleeping Beauty*
Souvenir de Florence
Swan Lake
Symphonies #4-6
The Nutcracker
Variations on a Rococo Theme
Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
Flute Suite in A minor
Paris Quartets
Tafaelmusik
Trumpet Concerto

Varese: 
Ameriques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Deserts
Ionisation
Integrales
Octandre
Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
English Folk Song Suite
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Job, A Masque for Dancing
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Serenade to Music
Symphonies #2-6
The Lark Ascending

Verdi: 
Aida
Falstaff
La Traviata
Macbeth
Othello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra

Villa-Lobos: 
A Floresta do Amazonas
Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
Choros
Rudepoema
Uirapuru

Vivaldi: 
Credo
Double Trumpet Concerto
Dixit Dominus, RV595
Flute Concertos, Op. 10
Four Seasons
Gloria
L'Estro Armonico
Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Ring of the Nibelungs
Siegfried Idyll
Tannhauser
Tristan and Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Symphony #1
Viola Concerto

Weber: 
Aufforderung zum Tanz
Clarinet Concertino
Clarinet Concertos #1-2
Der Freischutz
Euryanthe
Oberon

Webern: 
Five Pieces for Orchestra
Passacaglia
Six Pieces for Orchestra
String Quartet op. 28
Symphonie

Weill: 
The Seven Deadly Sins
The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
Eichendorff-Lieder
Goethe-Lieder
Italienisches Liederbuch
Michelangelo-Lieder
Morike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
Herma
Metastasis

Zelenka: 
Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
Lyric Symphony


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice :clap:


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Fixed a few typos and formatted the list


Adam: 
-Giselle

Adams: 
-Harmonium
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni: 
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
-Miserere

Alwyn: 
-Lyra Angelica

Arensky: 
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
-Islamey

Barber: 
-Adagio for Strings
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-3
-Tintagel

Beethoven: 
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg: 
-Lyric Suite
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio: 
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
-Harold en Italie
-La Damnation de Faust
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Requiem
-Romeo & Juliet Symphony
-Symphonie Fantastique

Bernstein: 
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story

Biber: 
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin: 
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez: 
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre

Brahms: 
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1-2
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge

Bruch: 
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner: 
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni: 
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
-String Quartet #3

Chabrier: 
-Espana

Chausson: 
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin: 
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland: 
-Appalachian Spring
-Clarinet Concerto
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli: 
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Crumb: 
-Black Angels

Crusell: 
-Clarinet Concertos

Debussy: 
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)

Delius: 
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle: 
-Requiem

Dvorak: 
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #10-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu: 
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi: 
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano: 
-Andrea Chenier

Glazunov: 
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
-Symphony #3

Golijov: 
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud: 
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
-Goyescas

Grieg: 
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
-Offertorium

Handel: 
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos, op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J: 
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard: 
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
-The Planets

Hummel: 
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives: 
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Kraus: 
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
-Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Requiem
-Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully: 
-Atys

Lutoslawski: 
-Concerto for Orchestra

Machaut: 
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass

Mascagni: 
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
-Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
-Manon

Mathieu: 
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner: 
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
-La creation du monde

Moeran: 
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespers

Mozart, W: 
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky: 
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen: 
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico

Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
-St. Luke Passion
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

Poulenc: 
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas "War" #6-8
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saens: 
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

Schmidt:
-Symphony 4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum

Schoenberg: 
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas #5, 9, 10
-Prometheus
-Vers la flamme

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
-Metopes
-Stabat Mater

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #4-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-6
-The Lark Ascending

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Trout said:


> Fixed a few typos and formatted the list . . .
> 
> Albioni . . .


...........


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

The thread was a good idea at first for recommendations but when someone puts 100 hours worth of music at once and says those are the works I recommend you!. Let's see I will go on wiki and copy&paste all the works from all the majors composers as a recommendation. Does it not sound silly! I think we should have been limited to a few works or just call the thread: -A listing of all the works you can find on internet!:devil:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ As Imperial Troll-meister, I bestow upon you the title "Noob Troll"; henceforward, you shall proudly hold the aforementioned title and defend it with your skin.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The truth is, it turned out much better than I expected it to.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I actually think that Machiavel's suggestion has some real validity. Now that we have a list with some real depth, perhaps we should limit each member to contributions of 1 or 2 or 5 (at the most) new additions per day. Not only would this slow down the exponential growth of the list... but it would force individuals to really think about what new contributions they feel really need to be made... what works that are not on this list really strike them as "essential"?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Probably copied the wrong list. It looks easier to add works into the new format.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Adam: 
-Giselle

Adams: 
-Harmonium
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni: 
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
-Miserere

Alwyn: 
-Lyra Angelica
-*Symphonies 2 and 3*

Arensky: 
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
-Islamey

Barber: 
-Adagio for Strings
-*Cello Concerto*
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
*-Piano sonata*
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
*-Suite for piano*
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-*7*
-Tintagel

Beethoven: 
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg: 
*-Lulu Suite*
-Lyric Suite
-*Piano sonata*
*-Seven early songs*
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio: 
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
-Harold en Italie
-La Damnation de Faust
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Requiem
-Romeo & Juliet Symphony
-Symphonie Fantastique

Bernstein: 
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
*-Symphonies 1-3*

Biber: 
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin: 
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez: 
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
*-Piano Sonatas 1 and 2*

Brahms: 
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1-2
*-Clarinet Trio*
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
*-String Quartets 1-3*
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
*-Violin Concerto*

Bruch: 
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner: 
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni: 
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
*-In a landscape*
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
-String Quartet*s 1-*3

Chabrier: 
-Espana

Chausson: 
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin: 
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland: 
-Appalachian Spring
*-Billy the kid*
-Clarinet Concerto
*-Dance Symphony*
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli: 
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Crumb: 
-Black Angels

Crusell: 
-Clarinet Concertos

Debussy: 
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)

Delius: 
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle: 
-Requiem

Dvorak: 
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #*8*-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
*-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra*
*-Sea Pictures*
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu: 
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
*-Pavane for choir and Orchestra*
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi: 
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano: 
-Andrea Chenier

Glazunov: 
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
*-String quartets 1-3*
-Symphony #3

Golijov: 
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud: 
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
-Goyescas

Grieg: 
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
*-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings*
*String quartets 1-3*
-Offertorium
*Viola concerto*

Handel: 
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos, op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J: 
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard: 
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
*-Piano sonata 2 and 3*
*-String quartets 1-7*
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
-The Planets

Hummel: 
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives: 
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Kraus: 
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
-Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
*-Clocks and Clouds*
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
*-Piano Concerto*
-Requiem
*-String quartets 1 and 2*
-Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully: 
-Atys

Lutoslawski: 
-Concerto for Orchestra
*-String Quartet*
*-Venetian games *

Machaut: 
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
*-String quartets 1-6*
*Symphonies 1-6*

Mascagni: 
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
-Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
-Manon

Mathieu: 
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner: 
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
-La creation du monde
*-Piano Concertos 1-5*

Moeran: 
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespers

Mozart, W: 
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky: 
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen: 
*-Aladdin Suite*
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico

Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
*-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis*
*-Capriccio for violin and orchestra*
*-De Natura Sonoris #2*
-St. Luke Passion
*-Symphony #1*
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
*-Violin Concerto 1 and 2*

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

Poulenc: 
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
*-Symphonic Dances*
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saens: 
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

Schmidt:
-Symphony 4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
*Symphonies 1-9*
*Concerto Grosso 2 and 6*

Schoenberg: 
*-Book of Hanging Gardens*
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
*-Ode to Nepolean*
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
*-Survivor from Warsaw*
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas 1-10
-Prometheus
-Vers la flamme

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
*-Stimmung*
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
*-Apollo*
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
*-Orpheus*
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
*-Masques*
-Metopes
*-Piano sonatas 1-3*
-Stabat Mater
*Twelve Etudes Op. 33*
*Twenty Mazurkas*

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #4-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-6
-The Lark Ascending

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
*-Six Bagatelles for string quartet*
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony

I have so much more to add...but Ill stop now (started from the bottom up)


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not too gross, I own two (2) copies of his _Missa Salisburgensis_ with Paul McCreesh et al - (Amazon Seller duplicated the order I didn't have the energy to send it back) - listening to it now, my God! the first Kyrie utterance is massive!



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Let's throw in a grossly underrated and ignored composer:
> 
> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber:*
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Adam: 
-Giselle

Adams: 
-Harmonium
*-Nixon in China*
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni: 
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
-Miserere

Alwyn: 
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky: 
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
-Islamey

Barber: 
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

*Beach
- Gaelic Symphony
*
Beethoven: 
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg: 
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio: 
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
-Harold en Italie
-La Damnation de Faust
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Requiem
-Romeo & Juliet Symphony
-Symphonie Fantastique

Bernstein: 
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber: 
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin: 
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez: 
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas 1 and 2

Brahms: 
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1-2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch: 
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner: 
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni: 
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
-In a landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier: 
-Espana

*Charpentier
- Te Deum
*
Chausson: 
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin: 
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland: 
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli: 
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Crumb: 
-Black Angels

Crusell: 
-Clarinet Concertos

*Daugherty: 
- Metropolis Symphony 
*
Debussy: 
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)

Delius: 
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle: 
-Requiem

Dvorak: 
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu: 
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi: 
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano: 
-Andrea Chenier

*Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1*

Glazunov: 
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov: 
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud: 
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
-Goyescas

Grieg: 
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel: 
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos, op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J: 
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard: 
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
-The Planets

Hummel: 
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives: 
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

*Korngold:
-Violin Concerto
*
Kraus: 
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
-Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully: 
-Atys

Lutoslawski: 
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games

Machaut: 
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni: 
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
-Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
-Manon

Mathieu: 
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner: 
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran: 
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespers

*Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59
*
Mozart, W: 
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky: 
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen: 
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico
*- Intolleranza 1960
*
Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

*Paderewski: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 17*

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

*Pierné: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 12*

Poulenc: 
*-Dialogue des Carmelites*
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns: 
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
*-Piano Trios #1, 2*
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate

*Sauer: 
- Piano Concerto #1*

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

*Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4 *

Schmidt:
-Symphony 4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Symphonies 1-9
Concerto Grosso 2 and 6

Schoenberg: 
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepolean
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas 1-10
-Prometheus
-Vers la flamme

*Shchedrin: 
- Carmen Suite*

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
Twelve Etudes Op. 33
Twenty Mazurkas

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #4-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-6
-The Lark Ascending

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Adam:
-Giselle

Adams:
-Harmonium
-Nixon in China
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz:
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni:
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan:
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri:
-Miserere

Alwyn:
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky:
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE:
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC:
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS:
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev:
-Islamey

Barber:
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

Beach
- Gaelic Symphony

Beethoven:
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini:
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg:
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio:
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz:
-Harold en Italie
-La Damnation de Faust
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Requiem
-Romeo & Juliet Symphony
-Symphonie Fantastique

Bernstein:
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber:
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet:
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin:
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez:
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas 1 and 2

Brahms:
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1-2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces Opp. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten:
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch:
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner:
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni:
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude:
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd:
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage:
-In a landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter:
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier:
-Espana

Charpentier
- Te Deum

Chausson:
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini:
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin:
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland:
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli:
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6

Crumb:
-Black Angels

Crusell:
-Clarinet Concertos

Daugherty:
- Metropolis Symphony

Debussy:
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)

Delius:
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti:
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland:
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay:
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas:
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante:
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle:
-Requiem

Dvorak:
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String Orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu:
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla:
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure:
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi:
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck:
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler:
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G:
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin:
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo:
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons:
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano:
-Andrea Chenier

Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1

Glazunov:
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere:
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka:
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck:
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki:
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov:
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud:
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould:
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados:
-Goyescas

Grieg:
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina:
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel:
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos, op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J:
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #92-104, and "Sturm and Drang" symphonies
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard:
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith:
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst:
-The Planets

Hummel:
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck:
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert:
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives:
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek:
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
*-Suite for Strings*
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin:
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian:
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly:
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Korngold:
-Violin Concerto

Kraus:
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer:
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo:
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo:
-Pagliacci

Ligeti:
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt:
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully:
-Atys

Lutoslawski:
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games

Machaut:
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler:
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin:
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu:
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni:
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka:
-Give Us This Day

Massenet:
-Manon

Mathieu:
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner:
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn:
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen:
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer:
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud:
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran:
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi:
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespers

Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59

Mozart, W:
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky:
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen:
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono:
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach:
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem:
-Requiem

Orff:
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel:
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini:
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina:
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli

Pärt:
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki:
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi:
-Stabat Mater

Pierné:
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc:
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev:
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini:
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell:
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov:
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff:
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau:
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel:
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich:
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas:
-Sensemaya

Riley:
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov:
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo:
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini:
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel:
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski:
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho:
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns:
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Satie:
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate

Sauer:
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D:
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi:
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4

Schmidt:
-Symphony 4

Schnittke:
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
Symphonies 1-9
Concerto Grosso 2 and 6

Schoenberg:
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepolean
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert:
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schumann, C:
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R:
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
*-Fünf Stücke im Volkston*
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Sciarrino:
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin:
-Piano Sonatas 1-10
-Prometheus
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin:
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich:
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius:
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
*-Vårsång *
-Violin Concerto

Smetana:
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji:
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr:
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen:
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J:
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R:
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky:
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk:
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski:
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
Twelve Etudes Op. 33
Twenty Mazurkas

Tallis:
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev:
-Piano Quintet

Tartini:
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner:
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky:
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #4-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann:
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Varese:
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams:
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-6
-The Lark Ascending
*-Overture and Incidental Music to The Wasps*

Verdi:
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Villa-Lobos:
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vivaldi:
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann:
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner:
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton:
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto

Weber:
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern:
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie

Weill:
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz:
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski:
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf:
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis:
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka:
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy:
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Adam: 
-Giselle

Adams: 
-Harmonium
-Nixon in China
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni: 
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
-Miserere

Alwyn: 
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky: 
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
-Islamey

Barber: 
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

Beach
- Gaelic Symphony

Beethoven: 
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg: 
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio: 
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
-Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
-Harold en Italie
*-La Corsaire Overture*
-La Damnation de Faust
*-L'Enface du Christ*
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Romeo et Juliette
-Symphonie Fantastique
*-Te Deum*

Bernstein: 
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber: 
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin: 
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez: 
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2

Brahms: 
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1, 2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces op. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch: 
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner: 
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni: 
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
-In a Landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier: 
-Espana

Charpentier
- Te Deum

Chausson: 
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin: 
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland: 
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli: 
-Concerti Grossi Op. 6
*-Trio Sonatas Op. 1-4*

Crumb: 
-Black Angels

Crusell: 
-Clarinet Concertos

Daugherty: 
- Metropolis Symphony

Debussy: 
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)
*-Syrinx*

Delius: 
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle: 
-Requiem

Dvorak: 
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu: 
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi: 
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano: 
-Andrea Chenier

Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1

Glazunov: 
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov: 
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud: 
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
-Goyescas

Grieg: 
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel: 
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
*-Te Deum in D "Dettingen"*
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J: 
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
*-Symphonies #26, 35, 38, 41-52, 58, 59, 65 "Sturm und Drang", #82-87 "Paris", #92, #93-104 "London"*
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard: 
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
-The Planets

Hummel: 
-Piano Concerto #3
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives: 
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Suite for Strings
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
-Missa l'Homme Armé
*-Missa la Sol Fa Re Mi*
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Korngold:
-Violin Concerto

Kraus: 
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
-Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully: 
-Atys

Lutoslawski: 
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games

Machaut: 
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni: 
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
-Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
-Manon

Mathieu: 
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner: 
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
*-La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ*
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran: 
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespro della Beata Virgine, 1610

Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59

Mozart, W: 
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky: 
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen: 
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
*-Missa Assumpta est Maria in Caelum
-Missa Brevis*
-Missa Papae Marcelli
*-Missa Sicut Lilium Inter Spinas*

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

Pierné: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc: 
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns: 
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate

Sauer: 
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4

Schmidt:
-Symphony 4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
-Symphonies 1-9
-Concerto Grosso 2 and 6

Schoenberg: 
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepoleon
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Fünf Stücke im Volkston
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas 1-10
-Prometheus
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin: 
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
-Twelve Etudes Op. 33
-Twenty Mazurkas

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #4-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-6
-The Lark Ascending
-The Wasps (Overture and Incidental Music)

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
*-Concerto for Nine Instruments*
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
*-Quartet for Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone and Pian*o
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie
*-Variations for Piano*

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony

Done.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Adam: 
-Giselle

Adams: 
-Harmonium
-Nixon in China
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni: 
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
-Miserere

Alwyn: 
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky: 
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 51, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
-Islamey

Barber: 
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

Beach
- Gaelic Symphony

Beethoven: 
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg: 
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio: 
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
-Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
-Harold en Italie
-La Corsaire Overture
-La Damnation de Faust
-L'Enface du Christ
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Romeo et Juliette
-Symphonie Fantastique
-Te Deum

Bernstein: 
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber: 
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin: 
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez: 
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2

Brahms: 
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1, 2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces op. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch: 
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner: 
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni: 
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
-In a Landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier: 
-Espana

Charpentier
- Te Deum

Chausson: 
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin: 
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland: 
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli: 
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
-Trio Sonatas Op. 1-4

Crumb: 
-Black Angels

Crusell: 
-Clarinet Concertos

Daugherty: 
- Metropolis Symphony

Debussy: 
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)
-Syrinx

Delius: 
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle: 
-Requiem

Dvorak: 
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu: 
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi: 
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano: 
-Andrea Chenier

Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1

Glazunov: 
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov: 
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud: 
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
-Goyescas

Grieg: 
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel: 
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-Te Deum in D "Dettingen"
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J: 
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #26, 35, 38, 41-52, 58, 59, 65 "Sturm und Drang", #82-87 "Paris", #92, #93-104 "London"
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard: 
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
-The Planets

Hummel: 
-Piano Concerto #3
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives: 
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Suite for Strings
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa la Sol Fa Re Mi
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Korngold:
-Violin Concerto

Kraus: 
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
-Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully: 
-Atys

Lutoslawski: 
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games

Machaut: 
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni: 
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
-Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
-Manon

Mathieu: 
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner: 
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
-La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran: 
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespro della Beata Virgine, 1610

Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59

Mozart, W: 
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky: 
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen: 
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
-Missa Assumpta est Maria in Caelum
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli
-Missa Sicut Lilium Inter Spinas

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

Pierné: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc: 
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns: 
*-Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso*
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

*Sarasate:
-Carmen Fantasy
-Zigeunerweisen*

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate
-*Sports et Divertissements*

Sauer: 
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4

Schmidt:
-Symphony #4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
-Symphonies 1-9
-Concerti Grossi *#1*, 2, 6

Schoenberg: 
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepoleon
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
*-Rosamunde (incidental music)*
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #*4*, 5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

*Schuman:
-New England Triptych
-Symphony #3*

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Fünf Stücke im Volkston
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

*Schutz:
-Musikalische Exequien
-Psalmen Davids
-Symphoniae Sacrae
-The Christmas Story*

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas #1-10
-Prometheus
*-The Poem of Ecstasy*
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin: 
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
*-Piano Concertos #1, 2*
*-Piano Quintet*
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
*-Piano Trio #2*
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
*-Varsang*
-Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
*-Octet for Winds*
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
-Twelve Etudes Op. 33
-Twenty Mazurkas

*Takemitsu:
-November Steps*

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies *#1-6*
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
*-Essercizii Musici*
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

*Tippett:
-A Child of Our Time
-Concerto for Double String Orchestra
-Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
-Piano Sonata #3*

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies *#2-7*
-The Lark Ascending
-The Wasps (Overture and Incidental Music)

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

*Victoria:
-O Magnum Mysterium
-Officium Defunctorum*

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

*Vitali:
-Chaconne*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto
*-Violin Concerto*

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
*-Bassoon Concerto*
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
*-Clarinet Quintet*
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
-Concerto for Nine Instruments
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Quartet for Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone and Piano
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie
-Variations for Piano

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

^Tippett is a good addition. I nominate his *Concerto for Double String Orchestra* and *Piano Sonata #3*.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I added Sibelius Varsang, but it got missed (I forgot to close the bolding). Could the next person add it to the list?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Part I:

Adam: 
-Giselle

Adams: 
-Harmonium
-Nixon in China
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz: 
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni: 
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan: 
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri: 
-Miserere

Alwyn: 
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky: 
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE: 
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC: 
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS: 
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 51, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev: 
-Islamey

Barber: 
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

Beach
- Gaelic Symphony

Beethoven: 
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini: 
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg: 
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio: 
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz: 
-Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
-Harold en Italie
-La Corsaire Overture
-La Damnation de Faust
-L'Enface du Christ
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Romeo et Juliette
-Symphonie Fantastique
-Te Deum

Bernstein: 
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber: 
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet: 
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin: 
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez: 
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2

Brahms: 
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1, 2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces op. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten: 
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch: 
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner: 
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni: 
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude: 
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd: 
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage: 
-In a Landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter: 
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier: 
-Espana

Charpentier
- Te Deum

Chausson: 
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini: 
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin: 
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland: 
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli: 
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
-Trio Sonatas Op. 1-4

Crumb: 
-Black Angels

Crusell: 
-Clarinet Concertos

Daugherty: 
- Metropolis Symphony 

Debussy: 
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)
-Syrinx

Delius: 
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti: 
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland: 
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay: 
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas: 
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante: 
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle: 
-Requiem

Dvorak: 
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu: 
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla: 
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure: 
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi: 
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck: 
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler: 
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G: 
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin: 
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo: 
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons: 
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano: 
-Andrea Chenier

Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1

Glazunov: 
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere: 
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka: 
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck: 
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki: 
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov: 
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud: 
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould: 
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados: 
-Goyescas

Grieg: 
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina: 
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel: 
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-Te Deum in D "Dettingen"
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J: 
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #26, 35, 38, 41-52, 58, 59, 65 "Sturm und Drang", #82-87 "Paris", #92, #93-104 "London"
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard: 
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith: 
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst: 
-The Planets

Hummel: 
-Piano Concerto #3
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck: 
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert: 
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives: 
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek: 
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Suite for Strings
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin: 
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa la Sol Fa Re Mi
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian: 
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly: 
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Korngold:
-Violin Concerto

Kraus: 
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer: 
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo: 
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo: 
-Pagliacci

Ligeti: 
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt: 
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully: 
-Atys

Lutoslawski: 
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games 

Machaut: 
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler: 
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin: 
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu: 
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni: 
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka: 
-Give Us This Day

Massenet: 
-Manon

Mathieu: 
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner: 
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn: 
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen: 
-La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer: 
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud: 
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran: 
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi: 
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespro della Beata Virgine, 1610

Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59

Mozart, W: 
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky: 
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

List Part II:

Nielsen: 
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
-Missa Assumpta est Maria in Caelum
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli
-Missa Sicut Lilium Inter Spinas

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

Pierné: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc: 
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns: 
-Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Sarasate:
-Carmen Fantasy
-Zigeunerweisen

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate
-Sports et Divertissements

Sauer: 
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4

Schmidt:
-Symphony #4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
-Symphonies 1-9
-Concerti Grossi #1, 2, 6

Schoenberg: 
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepoleon
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Rosamunde (incidental music)
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #4, 5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schuman:
-New England Triptych
-Symphony #3

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Fünf Stücke im Volkston
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Schutz:
-Musikalische Exequien
-Psalmen Davids
-Symphoniae Sacrae
-The Christmas Story

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas #1-10
-Prometheus
-The Poem of Ecstasy
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin: 
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Piano Trio #2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Varsang
-Violin Concerto

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Octet for Winds
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
-Twelve Etudes Op. 33
-Twenty Mazurkas

Takemitsu:
*-From Me Flows What You Call Time*
-November Steps
*-Requiem*

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #1-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Essercizii Musici
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Tippett:
-A Child of Our Time
-Concerto for Double String Orchestra
-Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
-Piano Sonata #3

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-7
-The Lark Ascending
-The Wasps (Overture and Incidental Music)

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Victoria:
-O Magnum Mysterium
-Officium Defunctorum

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vitali:
-Chaconne

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto
-Violin Concerto

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Bassoon Concerto
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Clarinet Quintet
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
-Concerto for Nine Instruments
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Quartet for Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone and Piano
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie
-Variations for Piano

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

*Ives: String Quartet #2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Dvorak: Symphony #6*

I would also like to see *Haydn's Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross* listed in both orchestral and choral versions (as well as the string quartet version already listed).


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Adam:
-Giselle

Adams:
-Harmonium
-Nixon in China
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz:
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni:
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan:
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri:
-Miserere

Alwyn:
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky:
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE:
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC:
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS:
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 51, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev:
-Islamey

Barber:
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

Beach
- Gaelic Symphony

Beethoven:
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini:
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg:
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio:
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz:
-Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
-Harold en Italie
-La Corsaire Overture
-La Damnation de Faust
-L'Enface du Christ
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Romeo et Juliette
-Symphonie Fantastique
-Te Deum

Bernstein:
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber:
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet:
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin:
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez:
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2

Brahms:
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1, 2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces op. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten:
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch:
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner:
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni:
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude:
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd:
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage:
-In a Landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter:
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier:
-Espana

Charpentier
- Te Deum

Chausson:
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini:
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin:
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland:
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli:
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
-Trio Sonatas Op. 1-4

Crumb:
-Black Angels

Crusell:
-Clarinet Concertos

Daugherty:
- Metropolis Symphony

Debussy:
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)
-Syrinx

Delius:
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti:
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland:
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay:
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas:
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante:
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle:
-Requiem

Dvorak:
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-*Romantic Pieces*
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu:
*-Piano Quartet No.2 *
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
*-Symphonie Concertante, for cello and orchestra*
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla:
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure:
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi:
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck:
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
*-Les Eolides, symphonic poem*
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler:
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G:
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin:
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo:
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons:
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano:
-Andrea Chenier

Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1

Glazunov:
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere:
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka:
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck:
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki:
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov:
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud:
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould:
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados:
-Goyescas

Grieg:
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina:
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel:
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-Te Deum in D "Dettingen"
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J:
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #26, 35, 38, 41-52, 58, 59, 65 "Sturm und Drang", #82-87 "Paris", #92, #93-104 "London"
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard:
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith:
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst:
-The Planets

Hummel:
-Piano Concerto #3
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck:
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert:
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives:
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek:
*-Dumka*
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
*-Pohadka (Fairy tale)*
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Suite for Strings
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin:
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa la Sol Fa Re Mi
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian:
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly:
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Korngold:
-Violin Concerto

Kraus:
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer:
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo:
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo:
-Pagliacci

Ligeti:
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt:
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully:
-Atys

Lutoslawski:
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games

Machaut:
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler:
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin:
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu:
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni:
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka:
-Give Us This Day

Massenet:
-Manon

Mathieu:
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner:
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn:
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen:
-La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer:
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud:
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran:
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi:
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespro della Beata Virgine, 1610

Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59

Mozart, W:
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky:
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen:
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono:
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach:
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem:
-Requiem

Orff:
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel:
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini:
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina:
-Missa Assumpta est Maria in Caelum
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli
-Missa Sicut Lilium Inter Spinas

Pärt:
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki:
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi:
-Stabat Mater

Pierné:
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc:
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev:
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini:
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell:
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov:
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff:
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau:
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel:
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich:
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas:
-Sensemaya

Riley:
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov:
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo:
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini:
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel:
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski:
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho:
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns:
-Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Sarasate:
-Carmen Fantasy
-Zigeunerweisen

Satie:
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate
-Sports et Divertissements

Sauer:
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D:
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi:
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4

Schmidt:
-Symphony #4

Schnittke:
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
-Symphonies 1-9
-Concerti Grossi #1, 2, 6

Schoenberg:
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepoleon
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert:
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Rosamunde (incidental music)
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #4, 5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schuman:
-New England Triptych
-Symphony #3

Schumann, C:
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R:
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Fünf Stücke im Volkston
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
*-Symphony No.5*
-Waldszenen

Schutz:
-Musikalische Exequien
-Psalmen Davids
-Symphoniae Sacrae
-The Christmas Story

Sciarrino:
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin:
-Piano Sonatas #1-10
-Prometheus
-The Poem of Ecstasy
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin:
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich:
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Piano Trio #2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius:
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Varsang
-Violin Concerto

Sinding:
*-Frühlingsrauschen*

Smetana:
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji:
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr:
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-*Fantasia and Variations on a theme by Danzi, for clarinet and string quartet *
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen:
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J:
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R:
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky:
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Octet for Winds
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk:
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski:
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
-Twelve Etudes Op. 33
-Twenty Mazurkas

Takemitsu:
-From Me Flows What You Call Time
-November Steps
-Requiem

Tallis:
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev:
-Piano Quintet

Tartini:
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner:
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky:
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #1-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann:
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Essercizii Musici
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Tippett:
-A Child of Our Time
-Concerto for Double String Orchestra
-Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
-Piano Sonata #3

Varese:
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams:
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-7
-The Lark Ascending
-The Wasps (Overture and Incidental Music)

Verdi:
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Victoria:
-O Magnum Mysterium
-Officium Defunctorum

Villa-Lobos:
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vitali:
-Chaconne

Vivaldi:
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann:
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner:
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton:
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto
-Violin Concerto

Weber:
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Bassoon Concerto
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Clarinet Quintet
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern:
-Concerto for Nine Instruments
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Quartet for Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone and Piano
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie
-Variations for Piano

Weill:
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz:
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski:
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf:
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis:
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka:
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy:
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

^Pretty sure Schumann only wrote 4 symphonies...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, It was Scubert!!! I will fix it.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Adam:
-Giselle

Adams:
-Harmonium
-Nixon in China
-Shaker Loops

Albeniz:
-Iberia
-Suite espanola

Albinoni:
-Concerti a Cinque op. 7, 9, 10

Alkan:
-12 Etudes in All the Major Keys
-12 Etudes in All the Minor Keys (this includes concerto and symphony for solo piano)
-25 Preludes in All the Major and Minor Keys
-Grande Sonate "Les cuatres ages"

Allegri:
-Miserere

Alwyn:
-Lyra Angelica
-Symphonies 2 and 3

Arensky:
-Piano Trio #1

Bach, CPE:
-Cello Concertos Wq 170-172
-Concerto in D minor, Wq 23
-Magnificat
-Keyboard Sonatas

Bach, JC:
-La Dolce Flamma
-Symphony op. 6 no. 6 in G minor

Bach, JS:
-Art of Fugue
-Brandenburg Concertos
-Cantatas #4, 35, 51, 54, 80, 82, 140, 147, 150, 169, 170
-Cello Suites
-Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
-Christmas Oratorio
-Clavier-Übung III
-Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins
-Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
-English Suites
-French Suites
-Great Eighteen Choral Preludes
-Goldberg Variations
-Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052-1056
-Magnificat
-Mass in B minor
-Musical Offering
-Orchestral Suites
-Orgelbuchlein
-Partitas for Keyboard
-Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
-Preludes, Fantasias, Toccatas and Fugues BWV 531-581
-Schubler Chorales
-Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard, Partita for Solo Flute
-Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin
-St. Matthew Passion
-St. John Passion
-Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
-Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042
-Well-Tempered Clavier

Balakirev:
-Islamey

Barber:
-Adagio for Strings
-Cello Concerto
-Knoxville: Summer of 1915
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Sonata
-Violin Concerto

Bartok:
-Bluebeard's Castle
-Concerto for Orchestra
-Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano sonata
-Romanian Folk Dances
-Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
-Sonatina
-Suite for piano
-String Quartets #1-6
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Bax:
-Symphonies #1-7
-Tintagel

Beach
- Gaelic Symphony

Beethoven:
-Bagatelles op. 126
-Cello Sonatas #1-5
-Choral Fantasy
-Diabelli Variations
-Egmont Overture
-Fidelio
-Leonore Overture #3
-Mass in C
-Missa Solemnis
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-32
-Piano Trios Op. 1, 11, 70, 97
-Septet
-Sonatinas
-String Quartets #1-16
-Symphonies #1-9
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-10

Bellini:
-La sonnambula
-Norma

Berg:
-Lulu Suite
-Lyric Suite
-Piano sonata
-Seven early songs
-Three Pieces for Orchestra
-Violin Concerto
-Wozzeck

Berio:
-Folk Songs
-Recital I (for Cathy)
-Sequenzas
-Sinfonia

Berlioz:
-Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
-Harold en Italie
-La Corsaire Overture
-La Damnation de Faust
-L'Enface du Christ
-Les Troyens
-Les Nuits d'Ete
-Romeo et Juliette
-Symphonie Fantastique
-Te Deum

Bernstein:
-Candide
-Chichester Psalms
-West Side Story
-Symphonies 1-3

Biber:
-Harmonia artificiosa
-Missa Bruxellensis
-Missa Christi Resurgentis
-Missa Salisbergensis
-Requiem in F-minor
-Rosary Sonatas
-Violin Sonatas 1681

Bizet:
-Carmen
-Symphony in C

Borodin:
-In the Steppes of Central Asia
-String Quartets #1, 2
-Symphony #2

Boulez:
-...explosante-fixe...
-Le Marteau sans Maitre
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2

Brahms:
-Alto Rhapsody
-Cello Sonatas #1, 2
-Clarinet Trio
-Clarinet Quintet
-Clarinet Sonatas #1, 2
-Ein Deutsches Requiem
-Geistliches Lied
-Gesang der Parzen
-Horn Trio
-Hungarian Dances
-Late Piano Pieces op. 116-119
-Nänie
-Piano Concertos #1-2
-Piano Quartets #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trios #1-3
-Schicksalslied
-Serenades #1, 2
-String Sextets #1, 2
-Symphonies #1-4
-Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel
-Variations on a Theme by Haydn
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonatas #1-3

Britten:
-A Ceremony of Carols
-Billy Budd
-Peter Grimes
-The Turn of the Screw
-War Requiem
-Serenade for Tenor, Horns and Strings
-String Quartets 1-3
-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
-Violin Concerto

Bruch:
-Violin Concerto #1

Bruckner:
-Symphonies 4-9
-Te Deum

Busoni:
-Piano Concerto

Buxtehude:
-Chorale Preludes and Magnificats for Organ
-Preludes, Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
-Harpsichord Suites

Byrd:
-Masses
-My Ladye Nevells Booke

Cage:
-In a Landscape
-Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

Carter:
-String Quartets 1-3

Chabrier:
-Espana

Charpentier
- Te Deum

Chausson:
-Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
-Poeme de L'amour et de la Mer
-Poeme for Violin and Orchestra
-Symphony in B-flat

Cherubini:
-Requiem Mass in C minor
-String Quartets

Chopin:
-Ballades
-Berceuse
-Etudes
-Fantaisie in F minor
-Lieder (or whatever they're called)
-Nocturnes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Polonaises
-Preludes
-Rondo a la Krakowiak
-Waltzes

Copland:
-Appalachian Spring
-Billy the kid
-Clarinet Concerto
-Dance Symphony
-El Salon Mexico
-Piano Fantasy
-Piano Sonata
-Piano Variations
-Rodeo
-Symphony #3

Corelli:
-Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
-Trio Sonatas Op. 1-4

Crumb:
-Black Angels

Crusell:
-Clarinet Concertos

Daugherty:
- Metropolis Symphony

Debussy:
-Etudes
-La mer
-Images for orchestra
-Images for piano
-Melodies (Songs)
-Nocturnes
-Pelléas et Mélisande
-Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
-Preludes for piano
-Rhapsodie for clarinet and orchestra
-String Quartet
-Suite bergamasque (piano)
-Syrinx

Delius:
-Brigg Fair
-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring

Donizetti:
-Don Pasquale
-L'elisir d'amore
-Lucia di Lammermoor

Dowland:
-Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
-Songs in Four Books

Dufay:
-Missa Se La Face ay Pale

Dukas:
-Piano Sonata
-The Sorceror's Apprentice

Durante:
-Concerti
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem

Durufle:
-Requiem

Dvorak:
-Cello Concerto
-Piano Quartet #2
-Romance for Violin and Orchestra
-Romantic Pieces
-Slavonic Dances
-Stabat Mater
-String Quartets #8-14
-Symphonies #7-9

Elgar:
-Cello Concerto
-Enigma Variations
-Introduction and Allegro for String orchestra
-Sea Pictures
-Serenade for Strings
-Symphonies #1, 2
-The Dream of Gerontius
-Violin Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Enescu:
-Piano Quartet No.2
-Romanian Rhapsodies
-Symphony #3
-Symphonie Concertante, for cello and orchestra
-Violin Sonata #3

Falla:
-El Amor Brujo
-Nights in the Gardens of Spain
-The Three-Cornered Hat

Faure:
-Cantique de Jean Racine
-Elegie
-Nocturnes
-Pavane for choir and Orchestra
-Pelleas et Melisande
-Piano Quartets
-Piano Quintets
-Requiem
-Songs

Finzi:
-Cello concerto
-Clarinet concerto

Franck:
-Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
-Les Eolides, symphonic poem
-Symphonic Variations
-Symphony in D Minor
-Violin Sonata

Furtwangler:
-Symphony #2

Gabrieli, G:
-In Ecclesiis
-Sacrae Symphoniae

Gershwin:
-An American in Paris
-Piano Concerto in F
-Porgy & Bess
-Rhapsody in Blue

Gesualdo:
-Madrigali libro quinto
-Madrigali libro sesto
-Miserere
-O vos OmnesMadrigali libro quarto
-Sacrae Cantiones
-Tenebrae Responsories (1611)

Gibbons:
-Fantasias
-Madrigals

Giordano:
-Andrea Chenier

Glass
-Einstein on the Beach
-Violin Concerto #1

Glazunov:
-The Seasons
-Violin Concerto

Gliere:
-Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"

Glinka:
-Kamarinskaya

Gluck:
-Orfeo ed Euridice
-Iphigenie en Tauride

Gorecki:
-String quartets 1-3
-Symphony #3

Golijov:
-Aiadamar
-Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
-La Pasión según San Marcos
-Oceana

Gonoud:
-Faust
-Romeo et Juliette

Gould:
-String Quartet op. 1

Granados:
-Goyescas

Grieg:
-Lyric Pieces
-Piano Concerto
-Songs
-String Quartet

Gubaidulina:
-Seven Words for Cello, Bayan and Strings
-String quartets 1-3
-Offertorium
-Viola concerto

Handel:
-Alcina
-Alexander's Feast
-Cantatas
-Concerti grossi, op. 6
-Coronation Anthems
-Dixit Dominus
-Esther
-Giulio Cesare in Egitto
-Il Delirio Amoroso
-Keyboard Suites
-Music for the Royal Fireworks
-Organ Concertos op. 4
-Rindaldo
-Saul
-Six Fugues or Voluntarys
-Solomon
-Te Deum in D "Dettingen"
-The Messiah
-Theodoro
-Tolomeo
-Water Music

Haydn, J:
-Cello Concertos
-Masses
-Piano Sonatas
-String Quartets op. 20, 33, 50, 71, 74, 76, 77, Seven Last Words op 51
-Symphonies #26, 35, 38, 41-52, 58, 59, 65 "Sturm und Drang", #82-87 "Paris", #92, #93-104 "London"
-The Creation
-The Seasons
-The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross
-Trumpet Concerto
-Variations in F minor

Haydn, M:
-Symphonies
-Requiems

Hildegard:
-A Feather on the Breath of God

Hindemith:
-Mathis der Maler Symphony
-Piano sonata 2 and 3
-String quartets 1-7
-Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

Holst:
-The Planets

Hummel:
-Piano Concerto #3
-Trumpet Concerto

Humperdinck:
-Hansel und Gretel

Ibert:
-Divertissement
-Escales

Ives:
-Holidays Symphony
-Piano Sonata #2 "Concord, Mass."
-Symphonies #2-4
-The Unanswered Question
-Three Places in New England

Janacek:
-Dumka
-Glagolithic Mass
-In the Mists
-On an Overgrown Path
-Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
-Pohadka (Fairy tale)
-Sinfonietta
-String Quartets
-Suite for Strings
-Taras Bulba
-Violin Sonata

Jongen:
-Symphonie Concertante

Josquin:
-Missa l'Homme Armé
-Missa la Sol Fa Re Mi
-Missa Pange Lingua

Khachaturian:
-Spartacus
-Violin Concerto

Kodaly:
-Hary Janos Suite
-Psalmus Hungaricus

Korngold:
-Violin Concerto

Kraus:
-Symphony in C minor
-Symphony in C# minor

Krommer:
-Double Clarinet Concerto

Lalo:
-Symphonie Espagnole

Leoncavallo:
-Pagliacci

Ligeti:
-Clocks and Clouds
-Etudes
-Le Grand Macabre
-Lux Aeterna
-Musica Ricercata
-Piano Concerto
-Requiem
-String quartets 1 and 2
-Violin Concerto

Liszt:
-Annees de Pelerinage
-Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
-Faust Symphony
-(et al.) Hexameron
-Harmonies Poetiques et Religieuses
-Les Preludes
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Sonata

Lully:
-Atys

Lutoslawski:
-Concerto for Orchestra
-String Quartet
-Venetian games

Machaut:
-Messe de Nostre Dame

Mahler:
-Symphonies #1-10
-The Song of the Earth
-Kindertotenlieder
-Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens
-Rueckertlieder

Martin:
-Mass for Double Choir

Martinu:
-Double Concerto
-Field Mass
-String quartets 1-6
Symphonies 1-6

Mascagni:
-Cavalleria rusticana

Maslanka:
-Give Us This Day

Massenet:
-Manon

Mathieu:
-Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
-Ballet Scenes
-Berceuse
-Été Canadien
-Piano Concertos #3-4
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Trio

Medtner:
-Sonata in G-minor
-Sonata Reminiscenza
-Sonata Romantica
-Piano Concertos #1-3
-Piano Quintet
-Skazki
-Violin Sonata #3

Mendelssohn:
-Elijah
-Octet
-Piano Concerto #1
-Piano Trios
-Rondo Capriccioso
-Songs Without Words
-String Quartets #2, 3, 6
-Symphonies #3-5
-Variations Serieuses
-Violin Concerto

Messiaen:
-La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ
-Poemes pour mi
-Quartet for the End of Time
-Turangalila-Symphonie
-Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus

Meyerbeer:
-Les Huguenots

Milhaud:
-La creation du monde
-Piano Concertos 1-5

Moeran:
-Symphony
-Cello concerto
-Violin concerto

Monteverdi:
-L'incoronazione di Poppea
-Madrigals, Books 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
-Mass for 6 Voices "In illo tempore"
-Orfeo
-Scherzi Musicali
-Vespro della Beata Virgine, 1610

Moszkowski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 59

Mozart, W:
-Adagio and Fugue in C minor
-Ave Verum Corpus
-Clarinet Concerto
-Clarinet Quintet
-Concert arias
-Cosi fan tutti
-Divertimento, K. 563
-Don Giovanni
-Fantasias in C minor, D minor, F minor
-Flute and Harp Concerto
-Horn Concertos
-Le Nozze di Figaro
-Mass "Great" in C minor
-Oboe Concerto
-Piano Concertos #9, 12, 14-27
-Piano Sonatas #8, 11, 14, 18
-Piano Quartets #1, 2
-Quintet for piano & winds
-Requiem
-Serenades #10, 13
-Sinfonia Concertante, K. 364
-String Quartets #14-23
-String Quintets
-Symphonies #25, 29-36, 38-41
-The Magic Flute
-Vesperae solennes de confessore
-Violin Concertos #3-5

Mussorgsky:
-Pictures at an Exhibition
-Songs and Dances of Death
-St John's Night on Bald Mountain
-Sunless
-The Nursery

Nielsen:
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono:
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach:
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem:
-Requiem

Orff:
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel:
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski:
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini:
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina:
-Missa Assumpta est Maria in Caelum
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli
-Missa Sicut Lilium Inter Spinas

Pärt:
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki:
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi:
-Stabat Mater

Pierné:
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc:
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev:
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini:
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell:
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov:
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff:
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau:
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel:
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich:
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas:
-Sensemaya

Riley:
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov:
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo:
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini:
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel:
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski:
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho:
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns:
-Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Sarasate:
-Carmen Fantasy
-Zigeunerweisen

Satie:
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate
-Sports et Divertissements

Sauer:
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D:
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi:
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4

Schmidt:
-Symphony #4

Schnittke:
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
-Symphonies 1-9
-Concerti Grossi #1, 2, 6

Schoenberg:
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepoleon
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert:
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Rosamunde (incidental music)
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #4, 5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schuman:
-New England Triptych
-Symphony #3

Schumann, C:
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R:
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Fünf Stücke im Volkston
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Schutz:
-Musikalische Exequien
-Psalmen Davids
-Symphoniae Sacrae
-The Christmas Story

Sciarrino:
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin:
-Piano Sonatas #1-10
-Prometheus
-The Poem of Ecstasy
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin:
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich:
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Piano Trio #2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius:
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Varsang
-Violin Concerto

Sinding:
-Frühlingsrauschen

Smetana:
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji:
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus Archmagicum

Spohr:
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Fantasia and Variations on a theme by Danzi, for clarinet and string quartet
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen:
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J:
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R:
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky:
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Octet for Winds
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk:
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski:
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
-Twelve Etudes Op. 33
-Twenty Mazurkas

Takemitsu:
-From Me Flows What You Call Time
-November Steps
-Requiem


Tallis:
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev:
-Piano Quintet

Tartini:
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner:
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky:
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #1-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann:
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Essercizii Musici
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Tippett:
-A Child of Our Time
-Concerto for Double String Orchestra
-Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
-Piano Sonata #3

Varese:
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams:
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-7
-The Lark Ascending
-The Wasps (Overture and Incidental Music)

Verdi:
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Victoria:
-O Magnum Mysterium
-Officium Defunctorum

Villa-Lobos:
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vitali:
-Chaconne

Vivaldi:
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann:
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner:
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton:
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto
-Violin Concerto

Weber:
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Bassoon Concerto
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Clarinet Quintet
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern:
-Concerto for Nine Instruments
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Quartet for Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone and Piano
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie
-Variations for Piano

Weill:
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz:
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski:
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf:
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis:
-Herma
-Metastasis

Zelenka:
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy:
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

oskaar, how does one post more than 20,000 characters?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ I copied it into Word and it turned out it's only 19,912 characters. Maybe he removed some works?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't really feel like copying the whole list lol so these are the things I want to add:

*Henze
Symphonies 1-10*

Takemitsu
*Quotation of dream*
*Twill by Twilight*
*Archipelago S.*
*Stanza, Ring and Sacrafice*
*A flock descends into the pentagonal garden*
*How slow the wind*

*Yoshimatsu*
*Symphonies 1-5
Ode*

*Yun*
*Symphonies 1-5
My Land, My people
Exemplum in memoriam Kwanglu*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This promises to be a useful list to me, so someday I will put it all together....


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Trout said:


> oskaar, how does one post more than 20,000 characters?


 I dont know... Perhaps this is getting to big...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I think we need a moderated list somwhere.. I am just adding as well.

*Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1 *


----------



## Sequentia (Nov 23, 2011)

Additions:

*Boulez*:

Almost anything

*Elliott Carter*:

"Caténaires"

*Pascal Dusapin*:

Études for Piano

*Alexander Goehr*:

Anything

*Alois Hába*:

Anything

*Miloslav Kabeláč*:

"Mystery of Time"

*W. A. Mozart*:

Piano Concertos Nos. 11 & 13

*Nancarrow*:

Studies for Player Piano

*Nikolai Roslavets*:

Chamber music

*Giacinto Scelsi*:

Almost anything

*Schoenberg*:

Piano Concerto Op. 42

*Skalkottas*:

Anything, really

*Sorabji*:

"Sequentia cyclica"
"Concerto da suonare da me solo"
"Gulistān"
Sonata No. 4
"Opus archimagicum" (misspelt on the list)
Organ Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
Toccata No. 2

*Xenakis*:

Amost anything

*Zelenka*:

"Missa Sanctissimae Trinitatis"

When I write "anything", I'm saying I have yet to hear a piece by the composer in question that I would not recommend to somebody interested in discovering new high-quality music. It would take a lot of time to write out so many works.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Big name missing from the list:

*Dutilleux*
-Cello Concerto 'Tout un monde lointain'
-Metaboles
-String Quartet 'Ainsi la Nuit'
-Symphony #2 'Le Doble'
-Violin Concerto 'L'arbre des Songes'


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

*Beethoven*
-An die ferne Geliebte


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

List Part II (specific recommendations; will get to part I later): 

Nancarrow
- Studies for Player Piano

Nielsen: 
-Aladdin Suite
-Clarinet Concerto
-Flute Concerto
-Symphonies #1-6
-Violin Concerto
-Wind Quintet

Nono: 
-Contrappunto Diallettico
- Intolleranza 1960

Offenbach: 
-Les contes d'Hoffman

Ockeghem: 
-Requiem

Orff: 
-Carmina Burana

Pachelbel: 
-Magnificat-Fugues

Paderewski: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 17

Paganini: 
-Caprices
-Violin Concertos

Palestrina: 
-Missa Assumpta est Maria in Caelum
-Missa Brevis
-Missa Papae Marcelli
-Missa Sicut Lilium Inter Spinas

Pärt: 
-Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
-Fratres
-Tabula Rasa
-Te Deum

Penderecki: 
-Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
-Capriccio for violin and orchestra
-De Natura Sonoris #2
-St. Luke Passion
-Symphony #1
-Threnody to the Victims of the Hiroshima
-Violin Concerto 1 and 2

Pergolesi: 
-Stabat Mater

Pierné: 
- Piano Concerto, op. 12

Poulenc: 
-Dialogue des Carmelites
-Gloria
-Organ Concerto
-Violin Sonata

Prokofiev: 
-Alexander Nevsky
-Chout
-Lieutenant Kije
-Peter and the Wolf
-Piano Concertos #1-5
-Piano Sonatas #1-9
-Quintet, Op. 39
-Romeo & Juliet
-String Quartet #1
-Symphonies #1-7
-Violin Concerto #1
-Violin Sonata #1
-Visions Fugitives
-War and Peace

Puccini: 
-La Boheme
-La fanciulla de West
-Madame Butterfly
-Manon Lescaut
-Tosca
-Turandot

Purcell: 
-Come, Ye Sons of Art
-Dido & Aeneas
-Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
-King Arthur
-The Fairy-Queen

Rachmaninov: 
-All Night Vigil
-The Bells
-Etudes-Tableaux
-Isle of the Dead
-Piano Concertos #1, 2, 3, 4
-Preludes
-Symphonic Dances
-Symphony #2

Raff: 
-Symphonies #3, 5

Rameau: 
-Castor et Pollux
-Les Indes Galantes
-Pieces de Clavecin
-Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts

Ravel: 
-Bolero
-Daphnis et Chloe
-Gaspard de la Nuit
-La Valse
-Le tombeau de Couperin
-Miroirs
-Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
-Piano Concerto in G
-Rapsodie espagnole
-String Quartet
-Valses nobles et sentimentales

Reich: 
-Different Trains
-Music for 18 Musicians

Respighi:
-Ancient Airs and Dances
-Fountains of Rome
-Pines of Rome
-Roman Festivals
-Violin sonata

Revueltas: 
-Sensemaya

Riley: 
-In C

Rimsky-Korsakov: 
-Le coq d'or
-Russian Easter Festival Overture
-Scheherazade

Rodrigo: 
-Concierto de Aranjuez

Rossini: 
-Stabat Mater
-The Barber of Seville

Roussel: 
-Bacchus et Ariadne
-Symphonies #2, 3

Rzewski: 
-Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido

Saariaho: 
-L'amour de loin

Saint-Saëns: 
-Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-Piano Concertos #2, 4, 5
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Samson et Dalila
-Symphony #3 Organ

Sarasate:
-Carmen Fantasy
-Zigeunerweisen

Satie: 
-Gnossiennes
-Gymnopedies
-Socrate
-Sports et Divertissements

Sauer: 
- Piano Concerto #1

Scarlatti, D: 
-Keyboard Sonatas, K. 9, 27, 380, 402, 455, 466

Scelsi: 
-Uaxuctum

Scharwenka:
- Piano Concerto #4 

Schmidt:
-Symphony #4

Schnittke: 
-(K)eine Sommernachtstraum
-Symphonies 1-9
-Concerti Grossi #1, 2, 6

Schoenberg: 
-Book of Hanging Gardens
-Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Gurre-lieder
-Moses und Aron
-Ode to Nepoleon
-Piano Concerto
-Pierrot Lunaire
-String Quartets #1-4
-Survivor from Warsaw
-Variations for Orchestra
-Verklarte Nacht

Schubert: 
-An die Musik
-Arpeggione Sonata
-Die Schone Mullerin
-Erlkonig
-Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands
-Goethe lieder
-Gretchen am Spinnrade
-Impromptus
-Masses #1-6
-Moments Musicaux
-Nachtgetsang
-Nacht und Träume
-Octet
-Piano Quintet "Trout"
-Piano Sonatas #13-21
-Piano Trios #1, 2
-Rosamunde (incidental music)
-Schwanengesang
-String Quartets #13-15, Quartettsatz
-String Quintet
-Symphonies #4, 5, 8, 9
-Wanderer-Fantasy
-Winterreise

Schuman:
-New England Triptych
-Symphony #3

Schumann, C: 
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Trio
-Three Romances for Violin & Piano

Schumann, R: 
-Adagio und Allegro, Op. 70
-Carnaval
-Cello Concerto
-Das Paradies und die Peri
-Davisbundlertanze
-Dichterliebe
-Fantasie in C
-Frauenliebe und Leben
-Fünf Stücke im Volkston
-Introduction and Allegro Appassionato Op. 92
-Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
-Liederkreis Op. 39
-Kinderszenen
-Konzertstück for Four Horns
-Kreisleriana
-Overture and Incidental Music to Manfred
-Papillons
-Piano Concerto
-Piano Quartet
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1-3
-Scenes from Goethe's Faust
-Spanisches Liederspiel
-Symphonic Etudes
-Symphonies #1-4
-Waldszenen

Schutz:
-Musikalische Exequien
-Psalmen Davids
-Symphoniae Sacrae
-The Christmas Story

Sciarrino: 
-Sui poemi concentrici

Scriabin: 
-Piano Sonatas #1-10
-Prometheus
-The Poem of Ecstasy
-Vers la flamme

Shchedrin: 
- Carmen Suite

Shostakovich: 
-24 Preludes and Fugues
-Cello Concertos #1, 2
-Cello Sonata
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Quintet
-Piano Sonatas #1, 2
-Piano Trio #2
-Sonata for Viola and Piano
-String Quartets #1-15
-Symphonies #1-15
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Sibelius: 
-En Saga
-Finlandia
-Kullervo
-Lemminkäinen Suite
-Nightride and Sunrise
-Pojhola's Daughter
-Tapiola
-The Bard
-Symphonies #1-7
-Varsang
-Violin Concerto

Sinding:
-Frühlingsrauschen

Smetana: 
-Ma vlast
-String Quartets #1, 2
-The Bartered Bride

Sorabji: 
-Concerto da suonare da me solo
-Gulistān
-Opus Clavicembalisticum
-Opus archimagicum
-Organ Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
-Sequentia cyclica
-Sonata No. 4
-Toccata No. 2

Spohr: 
-Clarinet Concerto #1
-Fantasia and Variations on a theme by Danzi, for clarinet and string quartet 
-Nonet
-Violin Concerto #8

Stockhausen: 
-Licht
-Stimmung
-Tierkreis

Strauss II, J: 
-Waltzes and Polkas (Blue Danube, etc)

Strauss, R: 
-4 Last Songs
-Also sprach Zarathustra
-Arabella
-Daphne
-Der Rosenkavalier
-Die Frau ohne Schatten
-Ein Heldenleben
-Eine Alpensinfonie
-Electra
-Lieder
-Metamorphosen
-Orchestral Songs
-Salome
-Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
-Tod und Verklärung

Stravinsky: 
-Agon
-Apollo
-Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
-Histoire du Soldat
-Les Noces
-Octet for Winds
-Orpheus
-Petrouchka
-Requiem Canticles
-Symphony in 3 Movements
-Symphony in C
-Symphony of Psalms
-The Firebird
-The Rite of Spring
-Violin Concerto

Suk: 
-Asreal Symphony

Szymanowski: 
-Masques
-Metopes
-Piano sonatas 1-3
-Stabat Mater
-Twelve Etudes Op. 33
-Twenty Mazurkas

Takemitsu:
-A flock descends into the pentagonal garden
-Archipelago S.
-From Me Flows What You Call Time
-How slow the wind
-November Steps
-Quotation of dream
-Requiem
-Stanza, Ring and Sacrafice
-Twill by Twilight

Tallis: 
-Lamentations of Jeremiah
-Spem in Alium

Taneyev: 
-Piano Quintet

Tartini: 
-Devil's Trill Sonata

Taverner: 
-The Western Wynde Mass

Tchaikovsky: 
-Eugene Onegin
-Francesca da Rimini
-Les Saisons
-Manfred Symphony
-Piano Concertos #1, 2
-Piano Trio
-Pique Dame
-Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
-Serenade for Strings
-Sleeping Beauty
-Souvenir de Florence
-Swan Lake
-Symphonies #1-6
-The Nutcracker
-Variations on a Rococo Theme
-Violin Concerto

Telemann: 
-12 Fantasias for Solo Violin
-Essercizii Musici
-Flute Suite in A minor
-Paris Quartets
-Tafaelmusik
-Trumpet Concerto

Tippett:
-A Child of Our Time
-Concerto for Double String Orchestra
-Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
-Piano Sonata #3

Varese: 
-Ameriques
-Arcana
-Density 21.5
-Deserts
-Ionisation
-Integrales
-Octandre
-Offrandes

Vaughan Williams: 
-English Folk Song Suite
-Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
-Job, A Masque for Dancing
-Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
-Serenade to Music
-Symphonies #2-7
-The Lark Ascending
-The Wasps (Overture and Incidental Music)

Verdi: 
-Aida
-Falstaff
-La Traviata
-Macbeth
-Othello
-Requiem
-Rigoletto
-Simon Boccanegra

Victoria:
-O Magnum Mysterium
-Officium Defunctorum

Villa-Lobos: 
-A Floresta do Amazonas
-Bachianas Brasileiras #2, 4, 5, 7, 9
-Choros
-Rudepoema
-Uirapuru

Vitali:
-Chaconne 

Vivaldi: 
-Credo
-Double Trumpet Concerto
-Dixit Dominus, RV595
-Flute Concertos, Op. 10
-Four Seasons
-Gloria
-L'Estro Armonico
-Stabat Mater

Volkmann: 
-Piano Trio #2

Wagner: 
-Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
-Lohengrin
-Parsifal
-Ring of the Nibelungs
-Siegfried Idyll
-Tannhauser
-Tristan and Isolde
-Wesendonck Lieder

Walton: 
-Belshazzar's Feast
-Cello Concerto
-Symphony #1
-Viola Concerto
-Violin Concerto

Weber: 
-Aufforderung zum Tanz
-Bassoon Concerto
-Clarinet Concertino
-Clarinet Concertos #1-2
-Clarinet Quintet
-Der Freischutz
-Euryanthe
-Oberon

Webern: 
-Concerto for Nine Instruments
-Five Pieces for Orchestra
-Passacaglia
-Quartet for Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone and Piano
-Six Bagatelles for string quartet
-Six Pieces for Orchestra
-String Quartet op. 28
-Symphonie
-Variations for Piano

Weill: 
-The Seven Deadly Sins
-The Threepenny Opera

Wetz: 
-Symphony # 2

Wieniawski: 
-Violin Concertos #1, 2

Wolf: 
-Eichendorff-Lieder
-Goethe-Lieder
-Italienisches Liederbuch
-Michelangelo-Lieder
-Morike-Lieder
-Spanisches Liederbuch

Xenakis: 
-Herma
-Metastasis

Yoshimatsu
-Symphonies 1-5
-Ode

Yun
-Symphonies 1-5
-My Land, My people
-Exemplum in memoriam Kwanglu

Zelenka: 
-Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae
-Missa Sanctissimae Trinitatis
-Requiem in C minor

Zemlinksy: 
-Lyric Symphony


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will wait for no 1, so I have the complete picture, and add some "killer" works!


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Adding to *Rodrigo:*

Concierto Como Divertimento
Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

violadude said:


> I don't really feel like copying the whole list lol so these are the things I want to add:
> 
> *Henze
> Symphonies 1-10*


henze is great, but I find the Aho symphonies much better. (In the same vein)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Is my additions taken care of, or should I wait for the part 1 list, and maintain my additions myself in the lists?


----------

